# PowerMouse McDonalds: Next Step



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

PowerMouse McDonalds: Next StepI dropped out of the Leeds show for family/personal reasons (again lol). I know this sounds like bull...what can you do.

*Basic POA*

Main meal plan:

Meal 1:

2 whole eggs, 7 whites, 2 slices of toast with jam/lemon curd, 30g ready break

Sometimes this is a shake depending on hunger/time constraints (when training am shake is only option, same macros though)

Meal 2:

60g rice, 250g chicken breast. (sometimes i fancy a couple of bagels instead of rice and have those)

Meal 3:

60g rice, 250g chicken breast

Meal 4:

60g rice, 250g chicken breast

Meal 5:

60g rice, 250g chicken breast

Meal 6:

post workout shake

50g whey

50g sugar

10g bcaa

10g creatine

Meal 7 (about 30 mins afgter shake):

250g potato, 200g extra lean mince (or just lean mince when the mrs goes shopping cos she is a tight ass....nice tight ass







)

Meal 8:

50g whey,

50g oats.

Wheres the fats i hear you ask, well there is room to add more when weight stops increaing. I feel there is plenty at the moment from the meat. Worked out about 150g fats from my calculations on the main plan.

*Cycle* (taken from the book Chemical Wizardry - Anabolic Steroids for Bodybuilders):



also added in 0.5ml mast prop every 3 days as i find it helps with estrogen big time (any gyno i can feel coming on goes within the day of administering)

*Start pics:*

*
*

92kg in the pics.

First time using deca properly. and really likeing the results so far. Bit of a mess up yesterday as i was ill in the morning and couldnt even consider food untill about 6pm (went for a KFC to get some sort of calories in for the day. Wont be making a habit of fast food like the last time i switched from a low cal diet to a high cal one.

Up to 94.5kg this morning so im happy as i dont want the weight shooting up like before (15kg in about 20 days) as there is no way thats good for you and its just not needed, as certainly isnt muscle. I def put that down to my mcdonalds visits, not training hard enough and no where near enough water.

*Example of training:*

Saturdays Chest session:

4 sec negative, explosive positive, sqeeze at contraction.

Incline Bench:

95kg/13

85kg/9

Cable crossover (15 secs rest between sets):

no.5/13

no.4/14

no.4/12

no.4/12

no.4/11

no.4/10

no.4/9

no.4/8

Incline DB Fly:

22.5kg/9

17.5kg/8

Decline Bench

100kg/8

90kg/9

Upward cable fly:

no.5/10

no.4/12

no.4/11

High incline bench

75kg/8

65kg/12

Most sets have partials after where trying to push more and more, but i only count full reps now.

*Cardio:*

I'll then sit on the cross trainer for a bout 45 mins, hammering it when i feel like it and then just steady rest of the time. Feel its important to do this as i get very lazy and out of breath quickly (in training) if i don't. Oh and cos i blew my car up, im sharing with kate so sometimes i just walk to the gym and back for the session (8 mile round trip).

Basics of it. Can't wait to finish work for a back session.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back/bi session completed with 45 mins cardio after (low intensity)

Pull up (hammer grip)

bw/13

bw/9

bw/8

Barbell Row

75kg/11 (up 10kg)

75kg/9

65kg/8

Front db cable curl

no.6/9

no.5/10

no.4/8

no.3/10

no.2/10

One arm machine row

no.9/9

no.7/9

Horse shoe grip lat pulldown

no.14/7

no.12/8

no.10/12

Ez bar curls

27.5kg/12 (up 2.5kg)

25kg/9

DB hammer curl

27.5kg/10

22.5kg/8


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha the name Power Mouse is still making me chuckle 

Good luck with this!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I will check in mate - so you plan on making a comp then?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Haha the name Power Mouse is still making me chuckle
> 
> Good luck with this!


TITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers mate. No need for luck, all in motion. 95kg this morning. Dont want weight going up too fast as its just water and not even keepable (hense eating clean). Last time went to 104kg in about 15 days...but we saw what that 104kg actually looked like and it wasnt pretty :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I will check in mate - so you plan on making a comp then?


Ive now realised that i connot compete against anyone until i'm at least comfortable with how i look (never be completely happy but then none of us will). Need to compete against myself and win first.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck fella, subbed.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good mate tris and delts big IMO!

Dunno If I missed it but what is your total marco breakdown daily during the bulk?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You've had more journals then raptors had prepubesent teenage girls on his sofa......in for the sub, although I'm reading with my hands over my face and glaring through my fingers x


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Get the mass on mate,skinny is so last year lol.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Cant believe youv backed out again matey, i was looking forward to finishing better place than you.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> You've had more journals then raptors had prepubesent teenage girls on his sofa......in for the sub, although I'm reading with my hands over my face and glaring through my fingers x


I thought I recognised the blacks Ys in the garage thing now I know why :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Looking good mate tris and delts big IMO!
> 
> Dunno If I missed it but what is your total marco breakdown daily during the bulk?


Total macros are:

pro 356g (1424cals)

carbs 440g (1760cals)

fat 150g (1350cals)

4500cals total


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> You've had more journals then raptors had prepubesent teenage girls on his sofa......in for the sub, although I'm reading with my hands over my face and glaring through my fingers x


Stay tuned mate, cos this is something im much better at than dieting. Cant argue with 4 stone lean mass in 3 years?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Competeing takes a lot of balls and a lot of confidence mate, l admire you for even getting near the conditioning you need. Will look in mate.

Did someone teach you to pose BTW ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Cant believe youv backed out again matey, i was looking forward to finishing better place than you.


I know. Like i said though mate, i got serious image issues. Need to sort that out first. Because of these issues, i act a dick around family when dieting meaning they want me to quit. Its all on me. Not their fault i act a dick.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Competeing takes a lot of balls and a lot of confidence mate, l admire you for even getting near the conditioning you need. Will look in mate.
> 
> Did someone teach you to pose BTW ?


Erm, no mate. Incredible Bulk and RS007 used to give me pointers each week on last prep when i did photos every week. Why, you got any tips?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I know. Like i said though mate, i got serious image issues. Need to sort that out first. Because of these issues, i act a dick around family when dieting meaning they want me to quit. Its all on me. Not their fault i act a dick.


Said it before and will say it again, dieting makes you nastier than any amount of gear..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders tonight:

Smith shoulder press (front)

95kg/12

95kg/10

95kg/9

Lat raise

15kg/12

15kg/8

12.5kg/9

Upright Row

35kg/12

35kg/11

Cable Lat Raise

no.4/10

no.4/8

no.3/10

Machine Shoulder Press

40kg/20 15 sec rest

40kg/8 15 sec rest

30kg/9

Pumps were rediculously painfull. Loads of stretching between sets and even then was a bit restrictive. Did 20 mins cardio after.

Sitting at 95kg am at the mo and cos food has been 90% clean, i still have abbs (obv not stage abbs, but decent block shape), im going to try and keep at that level as i dont feel adding too much fat will be anymore beneficial than just adding as little as possible. Lean mass gained should still be the same.

Things are going well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Erm, no mate. Incredible Bulk and RS007 used to give me pointers each week on last prep when i did photos every week. Why, you got any tips?


None mate, was genuinely curious as l think it takes a lot of practise etc.... I would love to be able to do a lat spread TBH.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I know. Like i said though mate, i got serious image issues. Need to sort that out first. Because of these issues, i act a dick around family when dieting meaning they want me to quit. Its all on me. Not their fault i act a dick.


Im the same at the min mate, as my carbs get lower my mood gets lower and iv stil got till the 2nd of oct to go, once you get that 1st comp over and done with ull be like wtf was i thinking not doin this the 1st time, when you get up there and here the crowed, you just go with the flow and love it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Said it before and will say it again, dieting makes you nastier than any amount of gear..


Im just a snappy coc.k. Its cos i dont think im getting leaner, i just see me getting smaller and for so long all i wanted to do is be big. So just makes me misearbel, question why im doing it. Wanting to bulk, eating shi.t for a day then thinking "what the f.uck have i done" then trying to go super low the next day to compensate, before you know it, im miserable as sin and scoffed half the fridge a 2.00am cos i cant sleep from stomach cramps. All brought on by my image problems adn self confidence.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Im the same at the min mate, as my carbs get lower my mood gets lower and iv stil got till the 2nd of oct to go, once you get that 1st comp over and done with ull be like wtf was i thinking not doin this the 1st time, when you get up there and here the crowed, you just go with the flow and love it.


Thats what im thinking. but im going to just scrub the idea for a good while. When i focus on adding muscle, i can do it well. Just get some decent mass under my belt then hopefully these image problems wont be as harsh who knows. Just plod along nice and steady. Few lb lean muscle a month.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im just a snappy coc.k. Its cos i dont think im getting leaner, i just see me getting smaller and for so long all i wanted to do is be big. So just makes me misearbel, question why im doing it. Wanting to bulk, eating shi.t for a day then thinking "what the f.uck have i done" then trying to go super low the next day to compensate, before you know it, im miserable as sin and scoffed half the fridge a 2.00am cos i cant sleep from stomach cramps. All brought on by my image problems adn self confidence.


think you have Bigorexia mate, i know alot of big lads who have the same problem, although when dieting lik i am now i do feel tiny until i see my self in the mirror and then i se im not, bodybuilding is a big mind fcuk, we ll never be were we want to be no matter what we say, you wil always have something to improve so you just hav to figure out how to look at your self and like who you are or its never gona work for you mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> None mate, was genuinely curious as l think it takes a lot of practise etc.... I would love to be able to do a lat spread TBH.


this is one that really takes practice. Its like, you grab your waist, pull your delts forward and down at the same time if that makes sense. I quite often practice between sets when the gym is quiet as when the muscle is pumped, you can feel it better and focus on moving it on its own. Like your lats.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> think you have Bigorexia mate, i know alot of big lads who have the same problem, although when dieting lik i am now i do feel tiny until i see my self in the mirror and then i se im not, bodybuilding is a big mind fcuk, we ll never be were we want to be no matter what we say, you wil always have something to improve so you just hav to figure out how to look at your self and like who you are or its never gona work for you mate.


Its only on bodybuilding terms i have this problem. In general life, im not stupid and i know im a decent size bigger than most. Its just for the stage. The fear of it all. This is literally one of those man the f.uck up things. Will hopefully come in time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

95.4kg this am. Thats up nearly 1/2kg since yesterday (1lb).

This is too fast and will hopefully be much less tomorrow. I want to gain 0.1kg everyday ideally. Thats 1kg (2.2lb) per week. Anymore than this wont be muscle and will just look shi.t! Im happy to put on a bit of fat, but want to stay in good shape for this.

Cycle is kicking in big time. Fell stupidly full and pumped. Even just brushing my teeth and shaving got me pumped.

Have a leg session tonight and i like to do some arm work to to keep it interesting. Arms are largest ever at 17.25inches with tri bi seperation visible and main veins visible. Ticking along well. Never been in current condition at this weight and i do like it tbh.

Looking back at that fast bulk, high gear cycle i did...what the fuc.k was i thinking. I just got fat in 3 weeks for no reason :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

you live and learn my friend


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> you live and learn my friend


And thats what its about isnt it. Not making the same mistakes to often. Im learning so much at the mo.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 95.4kg this am. Thats up nearly 1/2kg since yesterday (1lb).
> 
> This is too fast and will hopefully be much less tomorrow. I want to gain 0.1kg everyday ideally. Thats 1kg (2.2lb) per week. Anymore than this wont be muscle and will just look shi.t! Im happy to put on a bit of fat, but want to stay in good shape for this.
> 
> ...


Lol so many people take big doses and have pizzas and burgers each day thinking that the weight is muscle

I don't think i'll all out bulk ever again tbh


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

> And thats what its about isnt it. Not making the same mistakes to often. Im learning so much at the mo.


yes mate thats what its all about - i still get hangovers though  some lessons in life are harder to learn than others !!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> yes mate thats what its all about - i still get hangovers though  some lessons in life are harder to learn than others !!


one thing im very good at. Knowing when i have drunk enough alcohol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> one thing im very good at. Knowing when i have drunk enough alcohol.


I wish i had control of this, its under a lot more control that it used to be, but still no way near perfect


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I wish i had control of this, its under a lot more control that it used to be, but still no way near perfect


You were pretty good when we went out...alright, it was daytime by the time we got home, but we were happy all night...if only my wife wasnt there, i could have hammered your ass :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You were pretty good when we went out...alright, it was daytime by the time we got home, but we were happy all night...if only my wife wasnt there, i could have hammered your ass :lol:


Ahaha and mate if i'm with new people or family or something, i do make sure i done drink 'too much'

But if i'm out with people who don't give a fcuk i often take it too far, hence 50 hours drink / drug binge in Ibiza with a Marine

We didn't eat or sleep, just drunk non stop and took strange coloured pills lol, then we calmed it for a few days


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays workout was an arm blast:

Ez bar curl

30kg/10 (up 5kg)

30kg/8

25kg/10

Front double bicep cable curl (20 seconds rest between sets)

no.7/8 (up 1 notch)

no.6/8

no.5/8

no.4/8

no.3/11

no.3/9

no.2/10

Sculls

32.5kg/11 (up 2.5kg)

32.5kg/9

30kg/9

Hammer curls

22.5kg/14 (up to reps)

22.5kg/9

Close grip bench

95kg/11 (up 10kg)

95kg/9

85kg/9

close grip pullup

bw/10

bw/8

db tri ext.

15kg/14

15kg/10

15kg/9

v bar pushdown (20 secs rest between sets)

no.16/12

no.16/8

no.14/8

no.12/8

no.10/10

no.10/9

no.10/8


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fell asleep at 9.45 last night and slept till 8.00am. Now im fresh.I am sore though and some irony in that my feet hurt all day and when i was doing 2 hours cardio a day, they didnt at all!

Chicken and potato today. Rice is boring me so gone for same amount of carbs but with potato.

Still have my oats and whey as meals too. Will be legs tonight seeing as the pip in my leg has gone now.

Weight this morning was 95.8kg another 0.4kg increase since yesterday. I dont look like im getting fatter/more watery so i think ill just keep food the same and see how it goes. Look tighter if anything so this could be intra muscular water weight increasing?? My food has been the same since sunday (dropped out a meal on sunday taking cals from 4500 to 4000). Just keep going with it i suppose and just go by the mirror.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

rice bores me too pal, i normally just have baked spud with my chicken or turkey mince and throw in that reggie reggie sauce. i was diagnosed with collitus so not eating clean isnt an option for me(keeps the abs all year tho so isnt all bad), hows the new cycle going?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> rice bores me too pal, i normally just have baked spud with my chicken or turkey mince and throw in that reggie reggie sauce. i was diagnosed with collitus so not eating clean isnt an option for me(keeps the abs all year tho so isnt all bad), hows the new cycle going?


Cycle is going great! First time using deca and cant believe how full it makes you look all the time. Def my favourite substance so far.

Im finding eating clean is much better. Last bulk, i chucked in loads of mcdonalds and ate far to many calories and just got fat. Then stripped the fat and turns out only a little muscle was added, so proving that mega bulk is not needed and unhealthy. Glad i did it though as it has shown me that these fast gain big bulk ideas dont work. Nice and steady is going to yeld keepable gains and keep me looking like a bodybuilder, not a fat c.unt :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

mate i used to be the same, used to eat 3 double cheeseburgers as a meal almost everyday, much healthier on the wallet i find too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> mate i used to be the same, used to eat 3 double cheeseburgers as a meal almost everyday, much healthier on the wallet i find too


Im more hungry with clean food though, thats the only problem. Like im eating about 4000 clean cals a day and im hungry as fudge! Seems to digest faster without all the fat. Suppose thats a good sign though tbh.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im more hungry with clean food though, thats the only problem. Like im eating about 4000 clean cals a day and im hungry as fudge! Seems to digest faster without all the fat. Suppose thats a good sign though tbh.


its a good sign tho, shows ur metabolism is high


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> its a good sign tho, shows ur metabolism is high


Yeah, i might go smash a KFC at lunch time though :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

3 weeks into cycle pics here. Going well i feel. Dont want anymore bodyfat than i have now as would like to do a little mini cut just before end of muscle gain comp.

Weight was 96.8kg this morning, 98.2kg in pics (just now)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking fu*king good mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king good mate.


errrrr.....thanks...(if thats not sarcasm?? :lol: )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> errrrr.....thanks...(if thats not sarcasm?? :lol: )


Not one bit mate, respect where its due.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Milky said:


> Looking fu*king good mate.


x2 looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Not one bit mate, respect where its due.


oh thanks mate. sometimes its hard to tell if people are taking the **** or not.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> x2 looking good :thumbup1:


mwah <3


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh thanks mate. sometimes its hard to tell if people are taking the **** or not.


Be a big man to take the p*ss out of what you have acheived with your physique mate.

I wish l was anywhere near you.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Be a big man to take the p*ss out of what you have acheived with your physique mate.
> 
> I wish l was anywhere near you.


going by profile pic you look ahead??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> going by profile pic you look ahead??


No where NEAR on abs and legs...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> No where NEAR on abs and legs...


well stop fu.cking moaning and train them then!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking good mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You are looking good no sarcasm, I think you will gain loads and keeping consistency with the bldyfat the extra muscle should have you appearing leaner

How are you feeling at the moment? Feel good to be a little more relaxed but still gaining?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good powerhouse. Spot on mate now sort ya fcuking act out for the next comp if you decide to.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> looking good mate


cheers pal



OJay said:


> You are looking good no sarcasm, I think you will gain loads and keeping consistency with the bldyfat the extra muscle should have you appearing leaner
> 
> How are you feeling at the moment? Feel good to be a little more relaxed but still gaining?


i feel great tbh mate. Good to feel like im actually progressing again rather than just going through the motions. Training and motivated like before!!



Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good powerhouse. Spot on mate now sort ya fcuking act out for the next comp if you decide to.


Im leaving that idea for a while mate. Go back to just training cos i like it. Thats when the gains have happened fast in the past...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Seriously looking good, liking the arms...

You should be proud of what you achieved fella... You got the drive and focus to get where you have so far...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Seriously looking good, liking the arms...
> 
> You should be proud of what you achieved fella... You got the drive and focus to get where you have so far...


this is true, i often forget what ive done, cos i just focus on the negative, so thank you for that. Things are on the up big time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

4 weeks into cycle now.

100kg this morning. Bodyfat slightly up on last week by pics, so dropping carbs by 50g (200cals) and obv fair amount of water but to be expected. BP is not perfect. Slightly on the high side, but not dangerous.

pics just done:



Things seem to be going well and weights are up every session (as they should be with amount of food and current cycle).

Todays session was chest and delts

incline db

40kg/9

30kg/10

decline bench

105kg/10

95kg/12

cable flies

no7/10

no6/12

high incline bench

75kg/10

55kg/10

cable machine press

no16/20

no16/18

no16/10

barbell Shrug

65kg/15

65kg/13

Seated one arm lat raise

10kg/15

10kg/13

legs and back tomorrow which will be tough. Prob work legs, do some real low intensity cardio (for a rest lol), gulp down some protein and stims then go for back


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

looking fuller again mate,i would not drop carbs tho tbh?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> looking fuller again mate,i would not drop carbs tho tbh?


im with you mate, not dropping. Basically i had extra water from a doughnut binge (10 in about 2 hours) the day before i came to that decision. But after being clean a few days, it was sorted. I cut out a final meal a few weeks back and still gaining weight so that enough. Will add in when/if needed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Didnt get much training done this weekend. Was father inlaws 60th on saturday night and was up contry so by the time i got home the gym was shut. Pis.sed off cos i was really up for it. Still am though so i can go hard later with legs and back!

just finished week 4 of the cycle and am now into week 5. Original cycle is 8 weeks long of injectables. But im extending this to 12 weeks as 8 seems a little short to me giving that im gaining well and am expected to taper dose down this week. im not though, just running peak amounts (week 4) for an extra few weeks.

So first time using deca and have to say im a fan. Skin was very oily for the first 2 weeks with multiple washing a day, but thats stopped now and dont really have any skin complaints. Balls are still a decent size, sex drive is through the roof! (mrs parents are away for this week so we took full advantage last night after a bath together and will no doubt be again tonight ).

Diet:

still pretty decent.

basically start with a shake of 50g whey, big portion of oats and some sugar.

cook up 1kg of chicken and 300g rice (uncooked weight) the night before and eat that whenever im hungry until full throughout the day.

Then i have post workout shake (50g whey, 70g sugar) the 200g mince and 40g potato. This is it, cut out last meal (more oats and whey) as i felt bf rising. If i get tomo hungry, i have rice cakes and pepsi which completely sorts it out.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good idea keeping the cycle going,bp can be a pain in the rectum tho lol.

what decca are you using mate i was thinking of npp pro chem for

my next bash,less bloat on that ive heard.

If you can sit comfy at around 104 your body will get used to the

weight in time ,then you can grow into that weight.

Your frame can hold a load more size remember.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> good idea keeping the cycle going,bp can be a pain in the rectum tho lol.
> 
> what decca are you using mate i was thinking of npp pro chem for
> 
> ...


yeah, thats what i want to do, none of this crash dieting and switching things constantly. Its why i had stopped growing like i used to. But now im being consistant..gains are coming back 

im using PC deca 300 mate, PC TriTest400 and pharma sust. jabbing once a week which is nice cos you know how annoying it gets!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained back and bis last night.

Was meant to be a leg session but that wasnt happening :lol:

So legs tonight instead.

Also, measure the arms after the session and they were 18" which im happy about dispite not having low bodyfat (getting stick about bf levels on the other forum :lol: )

But bodyfat is being controlled now so should not get higher. It absolutely cannot for my future plans. (well it could but will make it much more difficult).

Going to start leg training and calves twice a week now is ive neglected them for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Trained back and bis last night.
> 
> Was meant to be a leg session but that wasnt happening :lol:
> 
> ...


whats your back routine look like mate ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> whats your back routine look like mate ???


last night was:

wide grip pull ups

bodyweight/12

bw/8

bw/6

barbell bent over row

72.5/13

72.5/13

72.5/11

lat pulldown (horseshoe grip)

no.14/13

no.14/10

no.14/8

wide grip macine row

no.16/8

no.14/10

no.14/9

DB row

27.5kg/12

27.5kg/11

close grip (hammer grip) pullups

bw/15

bw/12

bw/10

reverse cable crossover

no.5/14

no.5/10

no.4/8

Bi's

EZ curl

42.5kg/9

40kg/8

30kg/10

seated cable curl

no.13/8

no.10/8

no.8/8

front db curl

no.5/8

no.4/10

no.3/12no.3/9

no.2/10

no.2/9

no.2/8

no.2/7


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you not do any deadlifting mate ????


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do you not do any deadlifting mate ????


no mate, just dont feel its any good for me.

Ling limbs and that. Can focus on target muscles better with rows and pullups i feel.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Trained back and bis last night.
> 
> Was meant to be a leg session but that wasnt happening :lol:
> 
> ...


you aint fat mate lol,no more so than they are probably atm,,you wont grow staying lean all

year round period,alot will just be water anyway,maybe there just not clued up as they

think they are


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was supposed to be legs last night, but not possible due to bad pip (quads are a new site for me)

went for a push session instead:

incline db press

40kg/10

30kg/12

cable crossover

no.8/9

no.7/11

no.6/11

upward cable crossover

no.6/8

no.5/8

no.4/12

high incline press

75kg/12

65kg/12

Decline bench

105kg/10

95kg/8

machine shoulder press

80kg/8

70kg/8

lat raise

20kg/8

17.5kg/8

cable upright row

no.8/16

no.8/12

no.8/9

no.7/11

no.6/8

DB Shrug (10 secs rest)

45kg/10

40kg/10

35kg/10

tri pushdown

no.16/13

no.16/10

no.16/9

no.16/8

no.15/8

no.14/8

no.13/10

rest tonight. Cinema to see Warrior with the mrs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Really good film mate!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Really good film mate!!


hope so mate, cos im staying up late and missing training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and arms today:

Leg Press:

230kg/13

250kg/8

230kg/10

230kg/10

230kg/8

230kg/6

Superset

Bicep cable curl

no.8/7

no.7/10

no.7/10

no.7/8

DB Curl

5kg/25

5kg/25

5kg/25

5kg/25

sculls

Bar/50

Bar/50

Quad curl

no.9/10

no.7/12

no.6/10

Max Rep

no.1/33

Ham Curl

no.12/13

no.12/10

no.12/8

Max Rep

no.5/30

DB Tri Ext

22.5kg/8

17.5kg/11

15kg/11


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

No squats ???


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10 donuts in 2 hours lolol

Good weights mate.


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Was supposed to be legs last night, but not possible due to bad pip (quads are a new site for me)


I Jabbed my quad on monday for the first time, always done my ass previous and never had any pip, quad is sore as now, getting better now but still dead, how long did ur pip last?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> No squats ???


na mate, another move i dont get along well with. Next session will be more ham based so SLDL and lunges.

I can squat 195kg for 8 reps, but as soon as i go above 150kg, i just feel like something isnt right in the leg i tore my quads in a few years ago.

Next session though, i will be doing high rep squats at the end of the leg workout. This session, i ran out of time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hardy said:


> I Jabbed my quad on monday for the first time, always done my ass previous and never had any pip, quad is sore as now, getting better now but still dead, how long did ur pip last?


lasts about 3 days mate. (could train on the 3rd day, but was day off.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 10 donuts in 2 hours lolol
> 
> Good weights mate.


was only 5 today (and a family bag of skittles :lol: )

these weights are nothing like PB's but im going for much better form and muscle/mind connection.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> na mate, another move i dont get along well with. Next session will be more ham based so SLDL and lunges.
> 
> I can squat 195kg for 8 reps, but as soon as i go above 150kg, i just feel like something isnt right in the leg i tore my quads in a few years ago.
> 
> Next session though, i will be doing high rep squats at the end of the leg workout. This session, i ran out of time.


not sayingtheres owt wrong with that mate, just goes to show you dont need squats and deadlifts to get a good physique, when most folks swear by them.... :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> not sayingtheres owt wrong with that mate, just goes to show you dont need squats and deadlifts to get a good physique, when most folks swear by them.... :beer:


i think they have their place, but i also think you shouldn't do a movement if you dont feel its right, and ive never got on with it.

Same with flat bench. Never see me doing this. Just feels awkward!


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lasts about 3 days mate. (could train on the 3rd day, but was day off.


I jabbed Monday and still couldn't train my legs today, Sat morn it will have to be, think i will try it once more in the quad but if its as bad im goin back to the ass ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hardy said:


> I jabbed Monday and still couldn't train my legs today, Sat morn it will have to be, think i will try it once more in the quad but if its as bad im goin back to the ass ha


ive done it 4 times now mate, it gets better everytime.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hardy said:


> I jabbed Monday and still couldn't train my legs today, Sat morn it will have to be, think i will try it once more in the quad but if its as bad im goin back to the ass ha


Done my 3rd quad jab yesterday no PIP whatsoever, just got to be perfect with it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Done my 3rd quad jab yesterday no PIP whatsoever, just got to be perfect with it


Try it with about 6ml :lol: using high concentration gear


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Try it with about 6ml :lol: using high concentration gear


Ill be doing 3ml of decatest 500 (300mg test, 200mg deca) tomorrow in my quad. Ouch.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Try it with about 6ml :lol: using high concentration gear


1.5ml t400 thats enough for a virgin site


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 1.5ml t400 thats enough for a virgin site


Pussy!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

5 Weeks into cycle. Body fat seems the same, if not slightly less.

97kg 5'9"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Today back workout

Wide pullups

bw/12

bw/8

bw/7

Barbell Row

95kg/10

115kg/8

95kg/8

65kg/14

65kg/12

Lat Pulldown

no.16/12

no.16/9

no.14/12

front double bi cable curls

no.8/9

no.7/8

no.6/9

no.5/7

no.4/8


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts and tris today.

Not overy long cos theres no way i wasting time in the gym on a day like today!!

Tri pushdown

no.16/20

no.16/12

no.16/10

no.16/8

cable crossover

no.9/9

no.7/10

no.7/10

Shoulder press

80kg/12

70kg/9

60kg/10

Close grip bench

95kg/11

95kg/8

85kg/8

Seated one arm delt raise

10kg/15

10kg/12

10kg/12

then 45mins cardio. (strutting around town with my top off  )


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 5 Weeks into cycle. Body fat seems the same, if not slightly less.
> 
> 97kg 5'9"
> 
> ...


Lookin good mate! hows the cycle going for u?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zangief said:


> Lookin good mate! hows the cycle going for u?


very nicely.

First time using deca and really enjoying it. Strength is up to big time (just finished week 5).


----------



## johnnybhoy (Sep 27, 2011)

hey seekin sum advice on wot i shud take with oxys i kno theyr not the best but got gave them for

nuhin and just gawny run a course of jabs with them any advice

first course in 3 yrs so its all sliped my mind


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnybhoy said:


> hey seekin sum advice on wot i shud take with oxys i kno theyr not the best but got gave them for
> 
> nuhin and just gawny run a course of jabs with them any advice
> 
> first course in 3 yrs so its all sliped my mind


i personally dont like them mate, ive tried them twice now and both times, it flares up gyno and blood pressure shoots up and just a general unwell feeling.

Id either go with dbol or winstrol personally (both @50mg per day).


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i personally dont like them mate, ive tried them twice now and both times, it flares up gyno and blood pressure shoots up and just a general unwell feeling.
> 
> Id either go with dbol or winstrol personally (both @50mg per day).


50mg dbol got me walking like a pregnant woman, having to stop every 10 seconds due to insanse shin & back pumps, couldnt power walk or run when I was running late :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> 50mg dbol got me walking like a pregnant woman, having to stop every 10 seconds due to insanse shin & back pumps, couldnt power walk or run when I was running late :laugh:


some people have a higher tollence to drugs than others remember mate. Ive done 70mg before (short while) with no problems. This was when all i thought was more gear = more gains (not thinking that i was actually training in a way that wasnt good).


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

```

```



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> some people have a higher tollence to drugs than others remember mate. Ive done 70mg before (short while) with no problems. This was when all i thought was more gear = more gains (not thinking that i was actually training in a way that wasnt good).


Totally recognise the tolerance, I was just saying something what happened to me once upon a time mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tonights workout was chest with a bit of bi's thrown in:

Incline DB press

40kg/10

35kg/11

30kg/9

Tricep extention

20kg/8

15kg/12

DB Curl

22.5kg/12

20kg/8

Cable Flies

no.10/8

no.8/8

no.6/12

Front double bi cable curls

no.6/8

no.5/10

no.4/9

High incline barbell press

80kg/12

70kg/12

65kg/12

Barbell curls

Bar/50

Bar/50

Upward cable fly

no.7/8

no.5/10

no.5/9

After all the inspirational stuff this (leeds UKBFF comp), ive felt real motivated. So pushed real hard and best workout in ages.

Even diet wise, all planned food only today with no doughnuts and chocolate and things like that thrown in (prob the first day ive not done this). Didnt restrict myself, just didnt fancy cheating. Food all cooked for tomorrow.

Good day.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tonights workout was chest with a bit of bi's thrown in:
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> ...


Nice, high spirits in the powerhousehold, keep up the good work.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, high spirits in the powerhousehold, keep up the good work.


yep. ive even stopped going out in the week...which is a big thing for me. I got lots of friends from different groups so hard to juggle them all, but they will just have to accept that im trying to acheive something and it takes up some of my time (lots of my time :lol: ).

Weekends wont be restricted at all though as i still need some sort of life.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wednesdays back session

wide grip pullups

15

10

8

Barbell Row

100kg/8

100kg/8

100kg/6

seated wide grip machine row

no.20 (highest setting)/8

no.18/8

no.16/8

Then i just wasnt feeling it so i stopped there. Normally go for 1hr but after 40mins, i felt id had enough. So just left.

Then woke up wednesday morning and my wrist was real painfull. I sometimes sleep on it funny as my arms often go numb when sleeping and wake up and im all tristed

so had yesterday off and shouldnt have trained last night......so i did

push session

Incline bench

115kg/8

105kg/9

95kg/9

Incline flies

27.5kg/8

22.5kg/10

decline bench

105kg/10

95kg/9

high incline press

85kg/9

75kg/9

Cable fly

no.8/8

no.6/10

no.5/12

Tri ext

15kg/13

15kg/9

Machine shoulder press

70kg/9

60kg/8

Heavy DB lat raise (partials)

30kg/9

30kg/9

Cable lat raise

no.4/9

no.3/9

Dips

bw/10

bw/8

Big session. Good fun.

Think ill do legs and back tonight. Which will wipe me out but nothing planned for tonight so i can go home and die after.

Also, started having casein right before bed and extra casein sat at bedside to drink when i pee in the night. works out quite well cos i usually have a drink then anyway so no problems.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session last night:

wide grip pullups

bw/12

bw/8

bw/7

Barbell row

95kg/10

125kg/6

95kg/8

65kg/14

65kg/12

reverse grip Lat pulldown

no.16/12

no.16/9

machine row

20/8

16/8

cable row

no.16/20

no.16/14

no.16/12

legs in a bit


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

why no vegetables  ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> why no vegetables  ?


dont want to get full from the veg as i feel the carbs and protein are more important. Going to be adding some veg soup in very soon though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs this morning:

leg press:

80kg/20

130kg/8

180kg/8

230kg/5

300kg/8

270kg/10

230kg/12

Lunges

20kg/8

15kg/10

Quad curl

no.5/12

no.5/8

calf raise

no.20/20

no.15/15

no.10/16

no.10/15

DB press

40kg/10

35kg/10

was going to do a full chest session but was too tired after legs so i thought best to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

6 weeks into cycle.

Bodyfat seems the same still, maybe slightly less. weight is 97.4kg, up 0.4kg from last week so happy there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Phase two of the cycle/game plan now.

High gear finished (had enough. was going to be a few more weeks but its been 9 weeks and i feel thats enough)

will run 1ml sust 250 every 8 days now until december, then be clean untill late january when other plans will start.

Also now running just above maintenance calories (cut out doughnuts and sweets) and training and cardio will stay the same.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and tris tonight

One of those sessions where you just keep going and going. Nothing was tiring, everything felt light (compared with last session):

DB Press Incline

45kg/9

35kg/9

30kg/10

cable fly

no.10/8

no.8/10

no.6/10

DB fly

20kg/10

20kg/8

17.5kg/9

Decline Bench

65kg/9

105kg/9

95kg/11

85kg/10

Upward cable fly

no.7/7

no.5/14

no.5/11

Tri pushdown

no.16/20

no.16/16

no.16/12

sculls

30kg/12

30kg/11

30kg/10

tri extention

15kg/12

15kg/10

15kg/9

one arm cable pulldown

no.4/9

no.3/10

no.3/9

no.2/12

no.2/11

lots of volume, skin splitting pumps. LOVE IT!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking good lad, had one of them sessions myself... you feel like superman in the gym then wen ya get home... boom, fcuked.com forward slash wheres my bed .lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gym rat said:


> looking good lad, had one of them sessions myself... you feel like superman in the gym then wen ya get home... boom, fcuked.com forward slash wheres my bed .lol


not yet i dont, stims are till in full flow, come about 11pm, i hit a wall and instantly fall asleep wherever i am with the deepest loudest snoring sleep EVER! Sometimes i wake myself up lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session with a bit of bis

Wide pullups

bw/12

bw/10

bw/8

Barbell Row

105/8

95/8

lat pulldown

no.16/12

no.16/9

no.14/12

Cable db curls

no.9/6

no.7/8

no.5/9

no.5/9

no.5/6

no.4/14

no.4/10

machine row

no.20/8

no.16/10

db curl

27.5kg/6

22.5kg/8

15kg/8

Low cable row

no.16/16

no.16/16

no.16/12

Reverse cable crossover

no.5/12

no.4/15

no.4/10

Straight arm cable pushdown

no.10/14

no.10/9

no.10/9


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms and delts last night

Front double bi cable curl

no.9/7

no.7/9

no.5/11

Tri Pushdown

no.16/20

no.16/15

no.16/12

Machine shoulder press

80kg/11

70kg/9

60kg/9

EZ bar curl

40kg/12

40kg/10

40kg/9

One arm delt raise

12.5kg/13

12.5kg/11

12.5kg/9

Dips

Bodyweight/17

+20kg/10

+10kg/10

Cable lat raise

no.5/8

no.4/8

no.3/8

Hammer curls

15kg/12

15kg/10

15kg/8

Tri extension

15kg/16

15kg/13

15kg/11

Been super clean with diet this week so far. Sick of missing out on opportunities cos of cravings. Its not hunger as i thought it was cos ive got loads of food in now and im still wanting doughnuts, even after a whole meal. Its getting out of hand and needs to be controlled. I never used to be this way and cant be good for me.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

doing well brother. keep up the good work X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> doing well brother. keep up the good work X


cheers mate. Mrs is training with me now too which is good. Be posting her progress soon as i promised her ill have her trim as f.uck in 8 weeks if she follows my plan for her.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers mate. Mrs is training with me now too which is good. Be posting her progress soon as i promised her ill have her trim as f.uck in 8 weeks if she follows my plan for her.


thats great mate, i know you have had a battle with her family about your training mate, divide and conquer, when you start making your missus see results in herself and she gets the bug, her family wont be able to stop you both

well done mate cant wait to see her progression too !!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> thats great mate, i know you have had a battle with her family about your training mate, divide and conquer, when you start making your missus see results in herself and she gets the bug, her family wont be able to stop you both
> 
> well done mate cant wait to see her progression too !!!


Thing is, they get jealous cos like me, she can also lose fat very fast when she puts her mind to it. Then before you know it, she looks "unhealthy" and is not good for you t5o lose fat that fast blah blah blah. Last time we got her in shape with a proper plan, they actually said "you look gross, i can see your collor bone" :lol: i think you can on anyone that has a healthy level of bodyfat!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing is, they get jealous cos like me, she can also lose fat very fast when she puts her mind to it. Then before you know it, she looks "unhealthy" and is not good for you t5o lose fat that fast blah blah blah. Last time we got her in shape with a proper plan, they actually said "you look gross, i can see your collor bone" :lol: i think you can on anyone that has a healthy level of bodyfat!


yes mate they certainly seem very bloody cycical and grossly niave about it all...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude just read your journal again.... and I think you have more confidence issues than anything wrong with your body/training.

I suggest you hit a comp, it will be the best judge, lets face it you look great in your avi bro. Hit a comp, regroup afterwards and use that to drive you forwards. It will do your confidence the world of good and then we watch you go mental and hit more comps.

We will all be winners!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Dude just read your journal again.... and I think you have more confidence issues than anything wrong with your body/training.
> 
> I suggest you hit a comp, it will be the best judge, lets face it you look great in your avi bro. Hit a comp, regroup afterwards and use that to drive you forwards. It will do your confidence the world of good and then we watch you go mental and hit more comps.
> 
> We will all be winners!


I told him the same thing, once hes on stage and sees and heres the crowed he wont have a nerv inside of him, its just gettin the ballls to do that 1st show, once thats over ull never stop.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Dude just read your journal again.... and I think you have more confidence issues than anything wrong with your body/training.
> 
> I suggest you hit a comp, it will be the best judge, lets face it you look great in your avi bro. Hit a comp, regroup afterwards and use that to drive you forwards. It will do your confidence the world of good and then we watch you go mental and hit more comps.
> 
> We will all be winners!





Ts23 said:


> I told him the same thing, once hes on stage and sees and heres the crowed he wont have a nerv inside of him, its just gettin the ballls to do that 1st show, once thats over ull never stop.


I think your both right. Completely.

But since i saw Dutch scotts poor placing, ive been looking at the game differently.

For me i was just looking at individual bodyparts rather than the whole package, how it flows, that sort of thing. Now i think this will help when i diet next. Cos lets face it, im never going to be a mass monster, i can however build my shape to be very appealing IMO.

And also, i think your right, once i have dont the one show, i know it will make me want more and drive will be huge. Its just staying positive when dieting im such a pussy with. Next time though. And has to be next time or im going to be saying this forever! "look son, thats when daddy got in shape and almost did a competition"

f.uck that!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You know what mate, it doesnt matter if you come last.... it doesnt matter if you come last -1. It doesnt matter if the judges dont place you.

*You* got up there,*You* made the jump, *You* put yourself forward, *You* put the hard work in - It doesnt matter who is bigger, stronger, looks better because if they didnt get on stage then they didnt go as far as *You*. It doesnt matter if your the worst ever to get on the stage, because *You *did.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Glassback said:


> You know what mate, it doesnt matter if you come last.... it doesnt matter if you come last -1. It doesnt matter if the judges dont place you.
> 
> *You* got up there,*You* made the jump, *You* put yourself forward, *You* put the hard work in - It doesnt matter who is bigger, stronger, looks better because if they didnt get on stage then they didnt go as far as *You*. It doesnt matter if your the worst ever to get on the stage, because *You *did.


i dont see it like that mate. cos anyone can get on stage, literally. You dont even have to be that lean. All i will want is to be competitive, and i feel im getting to a level now where a 3rd of 4th placing wont be out of the question.

When i quit with the shape in my avi, i had it in my head i would be laughed at/look out of place on stage. I dont actually think that now looking at it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont see it like that mate. cos anyone can get on stage, literally. You dont even have to be that lean. All i will want is to be competitive, and i feel im getting to a level now where a 3rd of 4th placing wont be out of the question.
> 
> When i quit with the shape in my avi, i had it in my head i would be laughed at/look out of place on stage. I dont actually think that now looking at it.


Its all about your condition these days mate with the judges, doesnt matter how big you are, you never know what the board is thinking,i shi t you not though once that 1st comp is done ull be lovin i tall the way mate, its not a sport, its an addiction.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just stop puting yourself under pressure mate, forget about shows and competing altogether, enjoy your lifestyle, enjoy your training and just aim to get as big or conditioned as you can, for you..

Im never thinking about competing personally i just want to be a bulging ripped slab of muscle .. and i will train and diet to meet that plan ..

only me im putting under pressure ~(the only judge that matters)

you have a good size mate and a good physique, enjoy it and improve it !!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> just stop puting yourself under pressure mate, forget about shows and competing altogether, enjoy your lifestyle, enjoy your training and just aim to get as big or conditioned as you can, for you..
> 
> Im never thinking about competing personally i just want to be a bulging ripped slab of muscle .. and i will train and diet to meet that plan ..
> 
> ...


yeah mate. Im not worry about what others think to much tbh. But i suppose it stems from that.

Got a photoshoot in 8 weeks so that will be fun and something to get in some decent shape for with no pressure which means FUN!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Training tonight was chest.

All done in about 40mins

Incline bench

65kg/8

95kg/6

120kg/12

115kg/10

105kg/10

incline fly

22.5kg/12

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/8

cable curls (fst-7)

no.8/10

no.7/10

no.6/12

no.6/10

no.6/10

no.6/10

no.5/12

very pumped, very good IMO


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think your both right. Completely.
> 
> *But since i saw Dutch scotts poor placing, ive been looking at the game differently.*
> 
> ...


you are YOU.

Not anybody else so don't worry.

Be yourself and not somebody else.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Been dieting a week now. For nothing in particular. Just a fun photoshoot so nothing that will mess me up mentally.

Mrs is doing it with me which is really nice. Basically, i said ive got 8 weeks to get in reasonable nick (this was last weekend). She asked if that was enough time for her too and i said of course so long as she does as i say.

So she did really well last week (we've not started cardio yet as i felt the reduction in calories was enough in week one) but we start cardio tomorrow morning. Have to say, this is far more enjoyable doing it together.

We were both perfect all week (well, i dont know if she was but she said she was and isnt the lying type) so i said she could have mcdonalds on sat night on the way home from a night out. I didnt have any and genuinly didnt want any lol. (she thinks im coming down with something )

so meat bill has gone up a bit and im going to have to fine a whey protein she likes (i want her to keep some muscle from this as tbh, we both think it looks good) as she is training in the evenings with me too

We got legs tonight and some delt work.

oh, and she is doing it naturally (appart from the anadrol, dbol, deca, test cycle i have her on ) just some caffeine. Really exciting to see her up for it and making me excited for her. She loses fat fast so it will only be a few weeks until the inlaws start saying "you look ill, you can see your coller bones" blah blah blah


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

> But since i saw Dutch scotts poor placing, ive been looking at the game differently.


when was this ?? what comp any links ??- he looked freakish in his pics on another forum- and i/ many would be looking at the game differently if Dscott did have a poor placing with the condition he was in .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> when was this ?? what comp any links ??- he looked freakish in his pics on another forum- and i/ many would be looking at the game differently if Dscott did have a poor placing with the condition he was in .


scotts condition was spot on, but it was freakish bodyparts, ruining his overall appearence. Plus, legs are far to small for the rest of his frame, chest looks ver flat compared with huge delts and arms.

See, i was looking at it like "f.uck me, look at scotts arms and delts" and thinking he will nail it. Not what the judges think is it, they look at the overall physique and overall, it doesnt flow at all (even scott said this)

His back for instance. Spinal erectors are oversized, meaning lats look small and out of proportion.

He's working on all of these things now to sort out these weaknesses.

Then i look at my shape, i dont have any freaky parts....but i think the whole package together looks pretty good


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

> ruining his overall appearence


So proportions and symmetry let him down - what comp was it ??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> So proportions and symmetry let him down - what comp was it ??


just a qualifier in leeds.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> scotts condition was spot on, but it was freakish bodyparts, ruining his overall appearence. Plus, legs are far to small for the rest of his frame, chest looks ver flat compared with huge delts and arms.
> 
> See, i was looking at it like "f.uck me, look at scotts arms and delts" and thinking he will nail it. Not what the judges think is it, they look at the overall physique and overall, it doesnt flow at all (even scott said this)
> 
> ...


so get up on that stage and give 100% then at least you can say you done it and gave it your all


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and delts:

kate was pushing big time. Kept saying "got one more in me" which was real nice to see her not giving up.

She managed a top set of 40kg plus the sled for 15 reps on leg press for the first time! Id say thats pretty damn good!

my weights:

db Lunges:

20kg/12

20kg/9

20kg/8

Leg Press

300kg/10

300kg/8

260kg/8

210kg/8

160kg/8

Ham Curl

No.12/15

no.12/10

no.10/10

Cal raise

no.20/20

no.20/12

no.15/12

no.10/15

no.10/10

Shouder press

90kg/12

80kg/12

70kg/10

one arm db lat raise

15kg/12

15kg/9

cardio...7 am. Kate will be in agony :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> so get up on that stage and give 100% then at least you can say you done it and gave it your all


wheels are in motion.....again :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> wheels are in motion.....again :lol:


Good man! I'm sure you will do fine, you look in immense shape... Just go for it and give 100%


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Good man! I'm sure you will do fine, you look in immense shape... Just go for it and give 100%


if i can stay as focused as i am right now, i will do it. I just normally bottle it when the going gets tough. I just cant keep quiting because something gets hard. Competing doesnt make you a man. But following through with something you know you want to deep down (dispite putting it down several times) does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

> just a qualifier in leeds.


 what class toned figure ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

We were up at 7am today on a near freezing morning.

Kate was not wanting to get out of bed but she did and popped one of my elite nutrition elite's. Now, this was fine last night as she had food from throught the day to slow down absorbtion.....not a good idea first thing when you wake

She was slumped in the shower after saying she feels like "im not even here" :lol:

All fine now though. Keep to just caffeine from now on lol.

We did 45 mins cardio fast paced walking.

I had grapefruit and then whey when i got to work.

kate had a little mellon and has her rice and chicken in her tuppa-ware for the day

very proud of her so far.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right then, if u bottle it again im going to neg u, u know how important a neg is so maybe this will give u an incentive :rolleye:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Right then, if u bottle it again im going to neg u, u know how important a neg is so maybe this will give u an incentive :rolleye:


lol, its not going to be for a while. Im just going to diet for fun at the mo (photoshoot in 8 weeks) and it will put me in a great place to start prep when i decide.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ill put the neg on hold then. lol. How long has ur mrs been training n eating well n stuff?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Right then, if u bottle it again im going to neg u, u know how important a neg is so maybe this will give u an incentive :rolleye:


LOL :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> ill put the neg on hold then. lol. How long has ur mrs been training n eating well n stuff?


one week now.

She is good at dieting when i lay down a meal plan for her, but she HATES getting up for cardio. I know some people think a.m fasted cardio isnt needed, but i find it has many benifits, not just optimum fat loss (imo).

We will do progress pictures together two, although she doesnt want to post them for a little bit so in 4 weeks ill put start pics up and the difference, which will be loads in 4 weeks with her. Im excited for her! (Plus i know how good she looks with her legs spread and really lean :lol)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> LOL :laugh:


its ok, his neg will nothing to my reputation points


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I wasn't gonna train this morning but because of you I thought **** it, ill do some fasted cardio :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> I wasn't gonna train this morning but because of you I thought **** it, ill do some fasted cardio :laugh:


tbh, that makes me feel pretty good that im the first thing you think of in the morning (you so want me).

Keep watching mate. I get lean very fast when i dont cheat, and i have no intention of doing that. Should be decent motivation for you and me both.

Anyone got any questions about anything, just ask. I'll tell you anything you want to know


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> tbh, that makes me feel pretty good that im the first thing you think of in the morning (you so want me).
> 
> Keep watching mate. I get lean very fast when i dont cheat, and i have no intention of doing that. Should be decent motivation for you and me both.
> 
> Anyone got any questions about anything, just ask. I'll tell you anything you want to know


TBH, I wanted the missus but she wasn't having any of it do thought of you and them thought lets do it, fasted cardio :laugh:

Like you - I'm now cutting out the **** that I eat, it's too easy to eat **** food and there's no excuse for it, although Greggs jam donuts & Nestlé Crunch is too damn lush I need to cut them out good and proper :laugh:

Just over 6 months til Egypt next year so need to get back a decent shape in line and your some inspiration for me! (no ****) :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BBK said:


> TBH, I wanted the missus but she wasn't having any of it do thought of you and them thought lets do it, fasted cardio :laugh:
> 
> Like you - I'm now cutting out the **** that I eat, it's too easy to eat **** food and there's no excuse for it, although Greggs jam donuts & Nestlé Crunch is too damn lush I need to cut them out good and proper :laugh:
> 
> Just over 6 months til Egypt next year so need to get back a decent shape in line and your some inspiration for me! (no ****) :laugh:


jam donuts are a big temptation for me sugaryjam filled, deep fried carby dough covered in sugar, who could resist, a guy at work brings them in 10 donuts for a £1 from tesco.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> jam donuts are a big temptation for me sugaryjam filled, deep fried carby dough covered in sugar, who could resist, a guy at work brings them in 10 donuts for a £1 from tesco.


so nice to eat but too easy... donuts & chocolate is my downfall...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> TBH, I wanted the missus but she wasn't having any of it do thought of you and them thought lets do it, fasted cardio :laugh:
> 
> Like you - I'm now cutting out the **** that I eat, it's too easy to eat **** food and there's no excuse for it, although Greggs jam donuts & Nestlé Crunch is too damn lush I need to cut them out good and proper :laugh:
> 
> Just over 6 months til Egypt next year so need to get back a decent shape in line and your some inspiration for me! (no ****) :laugh:


right we can use each other then.

We could start a joint competition thread if you want. You got some start pics?

Knowing your try to match someone really does help tbh. Plus you can support each other well. What you think?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> jam donuts are a big temptation for me sugaryjam filled, deep fried carby dough covered in sugar, who could resist, a guy at work brings *them in 10 donuts for a £1 from tesco*.


tell him to get the same from morrisons. He will never go tesco again.

in the last weeks of bulking...actually, all the weeks of bulking, i would get through 5 - 10 of these everyday :lol:

even started eating them when i wasnt hungry...thats when i knew it had to stop because it was becoming a proper mental thing!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> one week now.
> 
> She is good at dieting when i lay down a meal plan for her, but she HATES getting up for cardio. I know some people think a.m fasted cardio isnt needed, but i find it has many benifits, not just optimum fat loss (imo).
> 
> We will do progress pictures together two, although she doesnt want to post them for a little bit so in 4 weeks ill put start pics up and the difference, which will be loads in 4 weeks with her. Im excited for her! (Plus i know how good she looks with her legs spread and really lean :lol)


Cardio is not need at all mate, i never do cardio ever.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Cardio is not need at all mate, i never do cardio ever.


True mate, but if i include it, i can eat a bit more (i need to stay sane)

plus, i like the structure it brings for the day. Nice early start, blood pumping. fully awake, showered and pruned for work. Feel good from the go


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Cardio is not need at all mate, i never do cardio ever.


i think i love u


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> right we can use each other then.
> 
> We could start a joint competition thread if you want. You got some start pics?
> 
> Knowing your try to match someone really does help tbh. Plus you can support each other well. What you think?


I would if I was in a better shape, trimmed down to 77.3kh from 83.2kg on a dirty bulk...

I'll throw up a pic of where I'm at right now after I get out of this meeting...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> I would if I was in a better shape, trimmed down to 77.3kh from 83.2kg on a dirty bulk...
> 
> I'll throw up a pic of where I'm at right now after I get out of this meeting...


ok. then ill tell you your in a good place to start and and we will do this shiz


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would win at a competition about who could lose the most weight (because im a fat fkr :lol: )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i would win at a competition about who could lose the most weight (because im a fat fkr :lol: )


alright, post a start pic in here and ill include you too. Will be well good if we are all in it together and can support each other massively!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i think i love u


It's honestly not needed mate if your training hard and dieting properly ullshed the fat off you, im 2 weeks out from the world champion ships in rome and still not doing any cardio and dont think i will be.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> It's honestly not needed mate if your training hard and dieting properly ullshed the fat off you, im 2 weeks out from the world champion ships in rome and still not doing any cardio and dont think i will be.


might not be needed for fat loss, but it has more benifits than just that. Agree?

For instance, it gives me time to think and listen to some decent music. Also gets my blood pumping and get a decent sweat on. It also decreases recovery time between sets when training with weights.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> alright, post a start pic in here and ill include you too. Will be well good if we are all in it together and can support each other massively!


Lol no chance mate, im in the middle of my first inj cycle, fck wasting that with poxy dieting, plus ill never post a pic of my belly no chance :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol no chance mate, im in the middle of my first inj cycle, fck wasting that with poxy dieting, plus ill never post a pic of my belly no chance :lol:


haha, fair enough. Is it that bad. What is your waist size?

If your not happy, why dont you get rid of it (or do you not actually care, just dont want photos of it lol)


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> might not be needed for fat loss, but it has more benifits than just that. Agree?
> 
> For instance, it gives me time to think and listen to some decent music. Also gets my blood pumping and get a decent sweat on. It also decreases recovery time between sets when training with weights.


indeed it has benefits mate, dont get me wrong i peddle to the gym and back every day and thats like 15 mins there 15 mins back so you could say i doa little cardio just not intentioally if you know what i mean.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> indeed it has benefits mate, dont get me wrong i peddle to the gym and back every day and thats like 15 mins there 15 mins back so you could say i doa little cardio just not intentioally if you know what i mean.


aaahhhhhhhhh and the truth is out at last :lol:

On your bikes people. Look at the condition Ts23 achieved.

TBH, something about getting up before everyone on a proper fresh morning i just love. I even do it at the weekends when ive been out on the **** till about 2.00am :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Here we go... Excuse the giant spot on my head :laugh:

Taken in the work toilet :laugh:



















Shed so much fat but lost some muscle too... can't have it all tho can we... au naturelle right now too...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice tats


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest and bis tonight:

Decline bench

65kg/8

95kg/5

135kg/9

115kg/12

115kg/9

Front double bi cable curl

no.9/8

no.7/10

no.6/9

incline db fly

22.5kg/13

22.5kg/12

22.5kg/10

seated DB curls

22.5kg/8

17.5kg/8

15kg/8

Cable fly

no.8/12

no.7/12

no.6/12

DB hammer curl

22.5kg/12

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/9

Pec Dec

no.8/13

no.8/11

no.8/12

Bar curl

50reps

50reps

DB pullover

35kg/12

35kg/9

35kg/8

10 minute tan. post workout meal in, food prepped.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

> Excuse the giant spot on my head


a spot - i have seen smaller volcanos !!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> a spot - i have seen smaller volcanos !!


[email protected]


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

haha! sorry guys. not replied as ive been ill.

Got some sort of man flu and has meant two days off work, pretty much sleeping

BBK...let me get this straight, you left the house with that on your head! It looks like a conjoined twin! Id get that amputated asap!

Im also natty at the mo mate. Last jab was 3 weeks ago (although contained long esters so only natty about a week)

I normally suffer instantly when i come off and think "f.uck im shrinking" but im actually pretty pleased with how i look tbh.

Also not letting strength fall in the gym helps with this mindf.uck a lot i feel.

So what you weighing at the mo, what weight do you want?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha! sorry guys. not replied as ive been ill.
> 
> Got some sort of man flu and has meant two days off work, pretty much sleeping
> 
> ...


Haha, funny f$cker! 

I've dropped a lot of fat an muscle from when I've come off, done some albuterol for 2 weeks too, so maybe due to that but part of it was not eating... Happy with the albuterol results tho...

Weighing in at 78kg right now, wanna be weighing in at 84kg, then I'll be happy (for then)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and tris

wide grip Pullups

bw/14

bw/11

bw/8

one arm tri pulldown

no.5/12

no.4/13

no.4/13

Ez bar reverse grip row (new movement so went a bit light this week)

40kg/6

70kg/12

70kg/11

70kg/10

Close grip bench

bar/12

65kg/5

95kg/5

115kg/12

95kg/15

95kg/12

Close grip machine row

no.16/12

no.16/10

no.16/8

sculls

40kg/12

40kg/10

30kg/12

lat pulldown

no.16/10

no.16/8

no.14/10

DB row

35kg/12

35kg/9


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Haha, funny f$cker!
> 
> I've dropped a lot of fat an muscle from when I've come off, done some albuterol for 2 weeks too, so maybe due to that but part of it was not eating... Happy with the albuterol results tho...
> 
> Weighing in at 78kg right now, wanna be weighing in at 84kg, then I'll be happy (for then)


i dont get it, your dieting but want to weigh more? im not sure thats going to happen mate?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont get it, your dieting but want to weigh more? im not sure thats going to happen mate?


Thas what I want to weigh again ideally but leaner, gonna bulk start of dec 

I'm not that stupid mate, Lol...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2 weeks into diet. Last jab was 21 days ago.



going well. im not perfect on the weekends, but dont go crazy like i used to. for instance, cinema tonight and ill have some popcorn and chocolate or something.

weighing 93kg this morning.

Todays workout:

Lep press

305kg/8

265kg/9

235kg/15

Front double bi cable curl

no.10/5 drop no.7/6

no.8/8

no.6/9

Decline Bench

135kg/10

115kg/9

95kg/15

EZ bar curls

60kg/8

50kg/8

40kg/9

Incline DB fly

27.5kg/9

22.5kg/9

so strength is still higher than on cycle which is strange, but im not complaining.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back (width) and shoulders today:

Pullups (wide grip)

bodyweight +20kg/6

bw +10kg/8

bw/12

EZ bar wide grip row

50kg/8

90kg/9

80kg/10

70kg/11

Lat pulldown (wide grip)

no.16/13

no.16/8

no.14/9

Shoulder press

95kg/12

85kg/12

75kg/10

Lat raise

15kg/13

15kg/11

then 15mins cardio.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

How long til photoshoot now big man? 2 weeks?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> How long til photoshoot now big man? 2 weeks?


no lol. about 7 weeks mate :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well tonight was supposed to be a night off. Now either i sit in and think aboutfood, or i go and train and keep occupied/ get bigger. No brainer really.

Trained arms, high volume as usual:

ez bar cable curl

no.6/15

no.8/15

no.10/12

no.10/12

no.12/10

one arm cable pulldown

no.6/12

no.6/10

no.6/10

no.6/8

Vbar cable pushdown

no.16/20

no.16/12

no.16/8

Front double bicep cable curl

no.10/6 drop no.7/7

no.8/8

no.6/8

no.4/9

sculls

50kg/9

40kg/12

40kg/10

DB Hammer curls

27.5kg/12

27.5kg/10

27.5kg/8

Bar curl

30 reps

20 reps

20

20

20

11

DB Tri extention

20kg/12

20kg/10

20kg/8

Then 20mins on the cross trainer.

nice clean day, hunger is there but thats just something ill have to put up with.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did 45mins cardio today at 6.00am. Nice hot cup of tea before i went and didnt want to get out of my pj's so i did it in them

Wasnt going to train tonight as my mates wanted me to play for their football team. I said yes but then thought, no fuc.k that, im a bodybuilder, not a footballer! So i trained chest instead!!!

Decline Bench

65kg/9

95kg/5

140kg/9

135kg/9

125kg/8

Incline DB Fly

30kg/9

27.5kg/10

27.5kg/8

High incline barbell press (minimal rest)

85kg/8

75kg/10

65kg/8

Pec Deck

no.8/8

no.6/11

no.6/10

Then did 20mins cardio.

Tomorrows food prepped, meals eaten, no cheating, shakes prepared (3am casein).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Forgot to say, im real pleased with my bench. Thats 5kg off my pb with no gear in me, restricted calories.

Last time i was pressing these numbers was with shi.t form (very small ROM) and was on high test and anadrol and high calories, so really happy as im now the complete opposite to that. Starting to believe in this mind over matter idea.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another 45mins cardio in the morning. P.issing it down big time and i was soaked!

Nice meals all day. Got a bit of hot sauce to "spice" meals up a bit

Delts and legs tonight:

Machine Shoulder press

100kg/10

90kg/10

80kg/9

Partial DB Lat Raises

30kg/10

30kg/10

30kg/10

One arm full DB lat raise (seated)

17.5kg/8

15kg/12

15kg/10

Leg Press

80kg/8

180kg/8

270kg/5

310kg/10

280kg/10

240kg/12

190kg/14

190kg/10

Ham curl

no.10/14

no.10/10

no.9/10

no.8/10

no.7/10

no.6/10

no.5/12

Quad curl

no.7/12

no.6/10

no.5/10

no.4/10

no.3/10

no.2/10

no.2/10

Calf raise

no.20/17

no.20/15

no.20/14

no.20/13

no.20/12

Then 20 mins cardio.

Everything done and prepped. No cheats.....although im having cravings, but staying strong.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brilliant decline bench pressing mate, very strong.

Everythings looking good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, ill try this again lol. Had a dodgy end to the year with my life, but back on track now.

Diet started (again i know) monday last week. here is where im at:



quite a bit of fat to lose for a transformation competition ive entered.

cycle:

1ml onrip EOD

0.5ml tren ace EOD

clen (start @ 40mcg p/d then work up as needed)

ECA when not using clen

thats it for now. Will add anavar @100mg/day in a few weeks time.

Diet:

meal 1

8 egg whites, 3 whole

meal 2, 3, 4, 5

50g rice, 250g chicken

meal 6

as meal one.

very simple but done it before and it works

Just reduce rice from 60g per meal as fat loss was not enough in my opinion last week. Doing 40mins cardio fast am now. Was 30mins last week, but again. lots of fat to come off in quite a small time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterdays push session:

Incline bench

130kg/9

120kg/9

110kg/9

Cable pushdown

no.4/12

no.4/8

no.3/8

no.2/8

DB Fly

27.5kg/11

27.5kg/8

22.5kg/8

Sculls

40kg/9

35kg/8

30kg/8

Tri ext.

15kg/12

15kg/8

15kg/8

Machine shoulder press

70kg/8

60kg/8

50kg/8

Cable leaning lat raise

no.4/10

no.3/10

no.2/10

Tri piushdown

no.16/10

no.14/8

no.12/8

Cable front delt raise

no.4/8

no.3/8

and 30 mins cardio to start the session.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hope everything ok bro x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good to see you back posting on here :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Went for a back and bi session last night.

Wide grip pullups

bw +15kg/8

bw +10kg/7

bw/8

Ez bar yates row

100kg/8

100kg/8

90kg/8

Reverse cable crossover

no.4/10

no.3/11

no.3/10

preacher bar curl (21's)

25kg

15kg

10kg

DB Curl

15kg/12

12.5kg/10

10kg/11

Machine row (wide grip)

no.10/9

no.15/8

no.14/9

Lat pulldown

no.16/8

no.13/8

no.10/11

Cable front double bi curl

no.6/5

no.4/8

no.3/12

Then cooked up enough meals for 2 days (chicken meals that is, not egg ones....dont fancy heating those up!)

Did 40mins cardio this morning fasted before work.

Hunger is back big time and im embracing it as it means metabolism is up which means.......FATLOSS!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> hope everything ok bro x


yeah mate. It is/will be now. Fu.cked up big time but sorting it out and things are getting better everyday


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Right, ill try this again lol. Had a dodgy end to the year with my life, but back on track now.
> 
> Diet started (again i know) monday last week. here is where im at:
> 
> ...


Legs have come on strong mate, looking big, just keep an eye on that waist.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Legs have come on strong mate, looking big, just keep an eye on that waist.


that waist will be tight as in no time mate....one thing i can do well (when i dont f.uck about with fast food and cheat days) is lose fat fast!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> that waist will be tight as in no time mate....one thing i can do well (when i dont f.uck about with fast food and cheat days) is lose fat fast!


Im the same mate, i never go above 8% bodyfat and im on a bender all weekend ever weekend up until 3 weeks out haha, im dedicated and love this sport but it wont take my socialising with the boys and my missus out, not a chance, gota keep my self sane.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Im the same mate, i never go above 8% bodyfat and im on a bender all weekend ever weekend up until 3 weeks out haha, im dedicated and love this sport but it wont take my socialising with the boys and my missus out, not a chance, gota keep my self sane.


lol, i wont be drinking mate. Did something very silly recently that showed me i cant keep control so no need for it anymore until i can grow up a bit and not go silly on it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get ur head right before thinking about comps. gotta be in good nick psycologically aswell as physically


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> get ur head right before thinking about comps. gotta be in good nick psycologically aswell as physically


in a very good place at the mo mate.

Move into my new place (renting but have now saved for a house to buy when the opportunity comes) with the mrs on friday so cant wait for that. Real plush, brand new, great fixtures and fittings for only £600 a month  Two big bedrooms and large lving room too. Cannot wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are well mate. incredible progress on your back?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> in a very good place at the mo mate.
> 
> Move into my new place (renting but have now saved for a house to buy when the opportunity comes) with the mrs on friday so cant wait for that. Real plush, brand new, great fixtures and fittings for only £600 a month  Two big bedrooms and large lving room too. Cannot wait!!!!!!!!


600 a month rent or mortgage, i pay 1,400 a month for my mortgage, thats dirt cheap.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad things are well mate. incredible progress on your back?


cheers mate, coming along well. need to find the best movements/reps for arms and chest now as they are officially lagging :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> 600 a month rent or mortgage, i pay 1,400 a month for my mortgage, thats dirt cheap.


rent mate. But looking into mortgages, they will only be in the range of 700 - 900 per month for something similar. Im in the southwest. (and thats with only 5% deposit  )


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> rent mate. But looking into mortgages, they will only be in the range of 700 - 900 per month for something similar. Im in the southwest. (and thats with only 5% deposit  )


£700 mortgage mate, were you moving ? chatsworth estate haha, lucky you mate, its alot more expensive around my area.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers mate, coming along well. need to find the best movements/reps for arms and chest now as they are officially lagging :lol:


Everythings lagging for me especialy chest!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> £700 mortgage mate, were you moving ? chatsworth estate haha, lucky you mate, its alot more expensive around my area.


Its a real nice area. Massive oak tree right outside the front door. One of those classic new build areas that look identical in every outskirt of every town :lol: (hey, beggers cant be choosers and they all look real nice). In a terrace of 3 so not too bad. I'll be sure to go and say hi to the neighbours straight away cos i dont want to pis.s them off with the surround sound, summer garden parties and the mrs is a bit vocal in bed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Everythings lagging for me especialy chest!!!


serious? havent seen a pic for a while. Pull you're finger out then!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Its a real nice area. Massive oak tree right outside the front door. One of those classic new build areas that look identical in every outskirt of every town :lol: (hey, beggers cant be choosers and they all look real nice). In a terrace of 3 so not too bad. I'll be sure to go and say hi to the neighbours straight away cos i dont want to pis.s them off with the surround sound, summer garden parties and the mrs is a bit vocal in bed


Videos or ill never believe. haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> serious? havent seen a pic for a while. Pull you're finger out then!!!


Yep, look horrendous. Go to my journal and click the paperclip and view the picture fat update. Dont laugh too much.

I am mate, this years going to be great for me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Videos or ill never believe. haha


haha, i might actually try that tbh. Something we havent done yet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg session tonight:

Single leg press

140kg/12

140kg/11

140kg/11

Quad extention

no.6/13

no.6/9

no.5/10

Ham curl

no.10/13

no.10/10

no.8/12

Calf Raise

no.20/18

no.20/12

no.20/11

no.20/12

Abbs

weighted sit ups

25kg +bw/12 drop bw/6

25kg +bw/10 drop bw/6

25kg +bw/8

15 mins high bpm cardio 170 - 190. Hammered the cross trainer and i swear it started to take off!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a day off training last night. Went to the cinema again and watched Goon. Got Stifler from american pie in it. Plays a very different character and was a really good film. Mrs really liked it too.

And then we were up till 1.00am making babies so needed some extra sleep this moring so didnt do cardio. Im counting last night as cardio anyway tbh :lol:

Arm training tonight and also will have 1 van load to take to the new house and then taking everything else tomorrow!!! Excited isnt the word!

Only downside is the new gym is very limited in its freeweights so im going to have to go proper basic. This could also be a plus though tbh. Be lots of compound barbell movements because the dumbells only go up to 30kg but there are quite a few plates for the bar and a decent smith machine. As long as i got my pull ups and rows i'll be fine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to here things going well for you and the missus mate (i still think i could have made her happier........ LOL)

You competing this year, or have i missed that?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to here things going well for you and the missus mate (i still think i could have made her happier........ LOL)
> 
> You competing this year, or have i missed that?


not making anything set in stone mate. Just going to diet down HARD and see where i stand. Made targets like that before and i build too much pressure on myself and end up bottling it/being miserable and feeling i look shi.t. Im just going to take it all in my stride and enjoy it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not making anything set in stone mate. Just going to diet down HARD and see where i stand. Made targets like that before and i build too much pressure on myself and end up bottling it/being miserable and feeling i look shi.t. Im just going to take it all in my stride and enjoy it.


Body dismorphia mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Body dismorphia mate.


yep. But im getting much better with it.

Like the other day, i brought clothes that i liked which i know didnt show of my muscles/make me look as muscular as possible. This is a big thing for me as in 3 years, ive not done that once!

Got to the point now where im realising that it really dont matter what people im never going to see again/dont need to know their opinion (except for my ego which in turn makes me into a pr**k) think! Feels good tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yep. But im getting much better with it.
> 
> Like the other day, i brought clothes that i liked which i know didnt show of my muscles/make me look as muscular as possible. This is a big thing for me as in 3 years, ive not done that once!
> 
> Got to the point now where im realising that it really dont matter what people im never going to see again/dont need to know their opinion (except for my ego which in turn makes me into a pr**k) think! Feels good tbh.


Good to hear mate, its the one thing holding you back from doing bl00dy great in bodybuilding so keep sorting it out you fcuking fairy! lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldnt say bloody great lol. But i feel i wont look out of place up there now. I also now wont worry who else turns up if i do step up there as i can literally only do my best and whatever package others bring/whoever turns up is completely out of my control and not worth worrying about!

Tell you one thing. The pain from not doing it when i had the chance has lasted a lot longer than the nerves i had a week out from the comp.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can imagine mate. I told you how much of a penis you was being last time but you wouldnt listen. HOPEFULLY this year you will listen to others and get your a$$ up there!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Was only wondering what happened to you the other day on here, always liked your journals bud, come a long way! Will be popping in now and again!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> Was only wondering what happened to you the other day on here, always liked your journals bud, come a long way! Will be popping in now and again!


ill. be posting lots now mate and changes happen fast so will be lots of nice photos and stuff. Used to do this to get attention/reaction, but this time will be more cos its enjoyable logging it and i really like looking back at the end


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

For example:



So one week cutting. Upper ab shape coming through. Good start to the diet. Apart from scheduled cheat meal, not one bit of food has passed my mouth that shouldnt have. Got to stick to that else i snowball out of control


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How the fcuk do you get a V shape in lower abdoman lilke that!?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> How the fcuk do you get a V shape in lower abdoman lilke that!?


always had prominant obliques mate 

and yes...girls do seem to love it :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> always had prominant obliques mate
> 
> and yes...girls do seem to love it :lol:


w4nker.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> w4nker.


no need when you have those bad bois :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no need when you have those bad bois :lol:


lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ez bar curl

30kg/10

40kg/10

50kg/8

40kg/8

30kg/8

CGBP

65kg/10

95kg/5

125kg/8

95kg/10

65kg/12

DB Hammers

22.5kg/12

27.5kg/8

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/8

Sculls

49kg/13

40kg/9

30kg/10

30kg/10

DB Preacher curl

17.5kg/88

15kg/8

12.5kg/8

10kg/8

V Bar Tri Pushdown

no.16/13

no.16/10

no.16/8

no.14/10

Also added loads of green veg to my meals for some more bulk. got 250g rice split into 4 meals a day and why not try keep hunger down from the word go.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So moved in all well. Things are going great. Had a few cheats this weekend. A nice curry on saturday and a roast dinner on sunday. So good food tbh.

Few pictures of the pad here:



still doing the bedrooms.

Induction in the new gym tonight (have to do it for insurance but as a bonus said i dont have to pay  )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Workouts (yes i still managed to train):

Push

Decline bench

65kg/10

95kg/5

125kg/12

115kg/10

105kg/10

Incline DB fly

27.5kg/10

27.5kg/8

22.5kg/8

Upward Cable fly

no.6/12

no.5/12

no.4/12

Pec Dec

no.8/9

no.7/8

Machine Shoulder Press

80kg/8

70kg/8

60kg/8

Cable lat raise (behind back)

mo.3/12

no.2/12

no.1/13

All up on previous workout


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back workout

Wide Pullups

bw +15kg/12

bw +15kg/8

bw +10kg/8

EZ bar Yates Row

50kg/8

90kg/2

110kg/8

90kg/10

90kg/8

Standing DB curl

27.5kg/7

22.5kg/8

17.5kg/8

Lat Pulldown

no.16/9

no.14/8

no.12/8

Cable front double bi curl

no.6/8

no.5/8

no.4/10

Legs

Single leg press

140kg/12

130kg/13

120kg/13

ham curl

no.12/10

no.10/10

no.8/10

Quad curl

no.7/12

no.6/10

no.5/12

Calf raise

no.20/16

no.20/14

no.20/12

no.20/12

Both workouts up from the last.

Also still been doing my 40 mins cardio every morning (fasted)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

New pad looks nice mate! Training going well too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> New pad looks nice mate! Training going well too.


yeah all going good. Abbs have come in even more now dispite several cheats over the weekend. Must be the GH :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Pad looks nice mate

What are your goals this year?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OJay said:


> Pad looks nice mate
> 
> What are your goals this year?


Goals this year...

Get as lean as and see what i can do from there


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Couple of workouts in the new gym. Actually have more DB's than i thought so all good really (plenty of weight too).

No idea what some of the numbers mean on the stack so as long as they wither improve or dont drop, i dont really care!

Push session

Incline bench

115kg/8

125kg/10

115kg/9

105kg/10

Incline DB fly

30kg/8

25kg/8

20kg/8

Tri pushdown

120/12

120/8

100/8

Single arm pulldown (tri)

50/8

40/8

30/8

Cable Fly

70/15

70/10

70/8

Pec Dec

100/12

120/10

120/10

Chest press machine

170/14

210/8

170/12

Sculls

40kg/8

30kg/10

30kg/8

Shoulders

Behind neck cable raise

30/12

30/10

30/8

DB Lat Raise

22.5kg/8

16kg/8

Machine shoulder press (people fu,cking around on the smith!!!)

170/12

210/5

170/8

150/7


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Push Session

EZ bar yates row

80kg/8

100kg/8

90kg/8

80kg/8

Hammers curl (DB)

25kg/8

25kg/9

EZ bar curl

40kg/10

40kg/8

Wide pullups

bw/10

bw/8

bw/8

Lat pulldown

140/8

120/8

100/11

Close grip pullups

bw/8

bw/7

bw/6

Standing DB curl

25kg/8

20kg/8

15kg/8

Smith Shrugs

115kg/10

145kg/9

115kg/10

Rear Delt Machine

80/13

70/10

60/11


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Also did some progress pictures. Things seem to be going in the right direction so no need to change anything just yet i think


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Years progress here too i just put together that im pleased with:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

sweet progress


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Better beard and pants if you ask me.

Yes ****


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Better beard and pants if you ask me.
> 
> Yes ****


hahaha, what better then or now?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Look great mate, you back is hugggge .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Steuk said:


> Look great mate, you back is hugggge .


Not yet mate. Just the lighting. Will be better in about a year (all over that is).

Only just started to click what works for me you see.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Last nights leg workout:

Leg Press

140/20

240/14

300/20

400/10

300/10

This maxed the machine out (unfortunatly not plate loaded) so will switch back to single leg presses next week.

Ham Curl

100/15

120/8 (adjusted seat and position)

120/15

120/12

Quad Curl

100/12

120/12

140/10

120/8

SLDL

60kg/10

90kg/10

60kg/10

30kg Bar Lunges

20

15

15

DB Lunges

22.5kg/8

15kg/8

Contemplated some swimming after as i can use the olympic size pool for free with membership, but thought i'll save it for a later date or when regular cardio gets boring.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms today.

Tri cable pulldown

40/20

50/15

60/10

Cable curl

60/20

80/15

100/12

Close grip bench

75/10

105/5

125/10

105/9

95/8

75/8

Ez bar curl

Bar/50

30kg/5

42.5kg/8.5

40kg/7

35kg/8

30kg/10

Rope pulldown

70/12

100/13

100/10

100/9

90/8

Rope hammer curl

100/10

90/10

80/11

70/10

Sculls

45kg/10

40kg/8

35kg/9

30kg/9

DB preacher curl

16kg/12

14kg/9

12kg/9

10kg/9

Close grip pullups

Bw/13

Bw/10.5

Bw/8

Dips

Bw/12

Bw/10

Bw/8

Completely fried and done for a week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some interesting vascularity today. Nice to see it back. Good motivation:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Push session

Chest

Decline bench

65kg/12

115kg/5

135kg/10

125kg/10

115kg/8

Wide dips

Bw/12

Bw/10

Bw/8

Incline db fly

30kg/9

27.5kg/9

25kg/9

Machine press fst-7

150/15

150/12

140/10

130/10

120/10

110/10

100/10

Cable fly

70/10

60/10

50/10

Db shoulder press

27.5kg/7

22.5kg/8

20kg/8

Behind back cable lat raise

35/9

30/10

25/12

Upright row (ez bar)

50kg/10

50kg/9

50kg/9


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good mate!! Much better than last year huge impeovement in size. One thing, practice your side chest pose, doesn't look right to me? Could be wrong.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lats have seriously improved on the rear poses look how deep they start now compared to before! Plenty of deadlifting?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lats have seriously improved on the rear poses look how deep they start now compared to before! Plenty of deadlifting?


Lol. Zero deadlifting mate. Not for a year. Just didn't like them, didnt feel them, so now do rows and pullups and as you can see, growth just flew on. Don't do things just cos people tell you to is the moral here.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

True. Do what works for you, the most common thing people forget I think.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done mate, very impressive gains.. keep up the great work


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a cheat meal today. Well, I say cheat. It was a full on home made roast dinner. And oh, my god that's good eating! Macros prob similar to usual meals but loads of veg and nice roast chicken stock gravy. Few yorkshires as well


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

40mins cardio done this morning. Despite driving all day, still managed to have all my food at the right times.

Just done back and bi's

Yates row

110kg/8

100kg/9

100kg/7

Hammer curls

27.5kg/9

27.5kg/8

25kg/8

Ez curl

42.5kg/8

40kg/9

30kg/12

Wide pullups

Bw/8

Assisted 90/8

Assisted 110/7.5

Lat pulldown

150/8

130/8

110/10

Rear delt machine

90/14

90/13

90/11

Close grip pullup

Bw/8

Bw/6

Standing db curl

25kg/9

20kg/10

20kg/7

Up on everything so going well. Lower abs (very faint mind :lol: ) have popped out of their dormant state of slumber which is another little motivational point. This shi.t happens fast when you don't fuc.k about 

On site all day everyday this week doing ground investigations. So meal times are going to be a bit sporadic. Positives though, you forget about hunger when nice and busy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tough day!

Up at 6 (same as everyday), 40 mins cardio, then on site lugging heavy ground testing equipment round all day, down in 1m deep trenches in the pis.sing rain!

Trained legs after work:

Quad curl

60/16

100/10

130/5

150/12

150/10

150/9

Ham curl

110/12

130/10

120/10

110/10

Single leg press

160/12

200/12

180/12

160/15

Db lunges

16/10

20/7

16/8

Sldl

90kg/12

100kg/10

70kg/12

Then, seeing as it's free, I jumped in the pool and did a few lengths. This can't be called cardio as I was mainly just plodding around perving!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

40mins cardio done again at 6.30am (fasted).

Arm training.

Rope pulldown

100/12

120/12

130/12

Cable curl

100/12

100/12

100/12

Ez bar curl

45kg/10

40kg/12

40kg/12

Close grip bench

65kg/10

115kg/4

135kg/7

115kg/10

95kg/12

Db hammers

30kg/10

30kg/7

25kg/9

Dips

20

15

12

Hammer grip pullups

12

10

8

Preacher db curl

18kg/9

16kg/8

14kg/9

12kg/8

10kg/12

Sculls

45kg/11

40kg/9

40kg/7

Abbs

Sit ups

20

20

15

Superset

Leg raises

10

8

8

Hunger is at it's peak. Just got to stay head strong till Saturday night. HOMEMADE CURRY!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some shots of current condition. Real happy with how fast it's coming off. Long way to go still. Long long way!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Push session yesterday:

Chest

Decided to change things and focus more on dips for a while than bench press. Felt a lot more like my chest was working as well tbh. Like them loads and will be doing them as main focus on chest exercise from now on.

Cable fly (warming up)

50/15

60/12

70/12

80/12

90/8

Wide Dips (lean forward)

bw +25kg/12

bw +25kg/10

bw +25kg/8

DB Fly (incline)

30kg/10

30kg/8

27.5kg/8

Decline Bench

125kg/7

105kg/11

95kg/10

Shoulders

Smith press

65kg/8

85kg/11

75kg/10

65kg/12

Behind back cable lat raise

40/10

30/12

30/12

FST-7 machine shoulder press (15 seconds rest between sets)

150/11

130/10

110/9

90/12

70/14

70/10

60/14

Job done. About 50mins total.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So 4 weeks into diet now.

Here is where im at:



start bringing calories down next week to sharpen up.

Take out some bacon and chicken drumsticks and this will reduce by about 400cals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking excellent mste well done. It's dropping off.

Have you got a tiny touch of gyno. Not on them pics just looking at the second pic of the three you posted before? Looking on my phone so I am probably wrong.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking excellent mste well done. It's dropping off.
> 
> Have you got a tiny touch of gyno. Not on them pics just looking at the second pic of the three you posted before? Looking on my phone so I am probably wrong.


yeah mate, get pseudo gyno. Just where the most fat doposits on me (two tiny lumps too but nothing anyone (even me) can notice without feeling). Give it a few more weeks and it all goes.

And i dont want to hear excellent...i look shi.t and smooth and have loads of fat to come off!!! About 10kg im thinking!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session last night:

Machine row

110/10

130/10

150/10

170/10

190/10

Lat pulldown

110/10

130/10

Pullups

Narrow bw/12

Wide bw/6

Narrow 90/8

Wide 110/8

Narrow 100/8

Wide 120/8

Narrow 110/8

Wide 130/9

Narrow 120/9

Wide 140/9

Bent over yates row

70kg/12

110kg/8

90kg/10

90kg/8

90kg/6

Rear delts

100/13

100/8

90/10

Simple workout but it felt very effective.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few workouts to log.

*Delts on sat morning*

Behind neck cable lat raise

40/12

40/11

40/8

Cable upright row

60/14

70/8

60/10

Machine shoulder pres FST7

150/15

170/13

170/9

150/11

150/11

150/11

150/10

DB Lat Raise

16kg/9

14kg/8

10kg/10

*sunday was arms*

EZbar curls

50kg/10

45kg/10

40kg/10

CGBP

65kg/8

95kg/5

125kg/8

95kg/12

95kg/9

75kg/10

DB Hammer curls

35kg/10

30kg/8

27.5kg/8

Sculls

50kg/8

45kg/9

40kg/9

Tri pushdown

no.16/16

no.16/10

no.14/10

*This morning i trained chest*

Pec Dec

100/20

120/12

140/12

150/12

Wide Dips

bw +30kg/12

bw +30kg/8

bw +25kg/12

Cable fly

100/12

80kg/13

80kg/11

Machine press FST7

150/15

150/12

140/12

130/12

120/12

110/12

100/12


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So weighed in last night, and dispite looking leaner than last week....im up 2.5kg!!!! WTF! glad ive now dropped calories. So 1kg drop a week should see me right, and im pretty sure that will happen now.

Im just starting 4th week of the cycle so could this be anything to do with it? hold more water intra muscle??? Slightly confused.

Had a homemade lean mince burger and chips meal sat night as a cheat and a roast dinner on sunday so hardly been stupid? maybe retaining some water.

Anyway, decent fast progress should start now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained back last night:

Pullups (wide/narrow grip alternate sets)

wide bw/8

narrow bw/11

wide 90/11

narrow bw/7

wide 90/8

narrow 90/9

wide 110/8

narrow 100/10

wide 120/10

narrow 110/8

Yates Row

110/10

110/8

100/10

Ez Bar curl

50kg/12

50kg/10

50kg/10

DB Preacher curl

20kg/6

16kg/8

14kg/8

Machine row FST-7

150/10

130/10

110/10

90/12

90/12

90/12

90/10

Reverse Cable Crossover

45/8

35/8

25/9

Rear Delt fly

100/9

90/10

90/8

Very hungry, lots of pepsi max, lots of tea!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts and cardio this morning:

Machine Shoulder press

210/12

190/12

170/12

150/12

130/14

130/11

120/12

Leaning DB lat raise

16kg/12

16kg/10

16kg/9

Then 20mins cardio on the treadmill.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did a leg session last night:

Quad curls

50/10

100/10

170/12

170/12

170/8

150/10

Ham curl

130/12

130/10

130/8

Single leg press

100/8

160/6

220/12

220/12

220/12

220/12

220/8

Calf raise

400/15

400/12

400/10

380/10

360/8

40 mins cardio this morning.

Doubled my food intake (bulk wise) as of now as ive added as much veg to my meals as there is chicken and rice. Been real hungry and hoping this will stop it.

Might be time to pull out the more potant appitite surpressents soon....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good numbers mate,ive joined a new gym(badass to the bone) and my legs working again,

Let me show you how i roll baby ;-) bring on the summer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Good stuff powermouse great progress !!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cheers guys.

Got photos for this weeks progress tomorrow night and a new HD camera which will show much better detail. Been going HARD this week so should be a real noticable drop from last weeks pictures.

Hungry hungry hungry, so fat is coming off!!!!

Mal, havent seen a picture of how you look for a long long time. Think last time is saw one was when you posted on my journal when i first started UKM saying "your legs are far smaller then the rest of you and will take a good few years to get them even remotely in propertion" :lol:  #youlittlebitch


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> Looking good fella


Feel free to donate some whey


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you cheeky bastward:lol: fvck legs i wear board shorts on the beach anyways!

this will be my new look for 012.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> you cheeky bastward:lol: fvck legs i wear board shorts on the beach anyways!
> 
> this will be my new look for 012.


haha, holiday booked for spain in july. And i will be wearing speedo hotpants :lol: (im not even joking  )


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just been out and brought:

Chesteze

Caffeine

Asprin

Nicotine gum...

Goodbye appitite :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking good in pics , will be good to see how you look at the end.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Looking good in pics , will be good to see how you look at the end.


Hoping it will be something like your show winning shape mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms training last ngiht:

Rope pulldown

50/15

100/8

120/13

120/12

120/11

120/10

Superset

Cable curl

50/15

100/8

120/13

120/12

120/11

120/10

EZ bar curl

55kg/9

55kg/9

55kg/8

50kg/8

CGBP

115kg/12

115kg/9

105kg/11

105kg/8

Rope hammer curls

100/12

120/10

100/10

One arm cable pulldown

50/15

70/7

55/8

Close grip pullups

bw/15

bw/9

DB hammer curls

30kg/8

25kg/8

DB extention

12kg/14

14kg/10

14kg/8

40 mins cardio this morning and have now also cut out bread from my first meal. So zero bread in diet now, just 225g (uncooked weight) of rice, 1kg of chicken, 22 eggs (6 whole, 16 whites) and tonnes of green veg a day 

Photos tonight and hoping for some decent changes and weight drop.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dude,it must take you at least an hour too train arms! takes me ten min's:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> dude,it must take you at least an hour too train arms! takes me ten min's:lol:


no mate, about 30mins.

Lots of drop sets and rest in between sets is about 30 seconds. Seem to grow way better when i do this.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, holiday booked for spain in july. And i will be wearing speedo hotpants :lol: (im not even joking  )


mate when I went to Orlando last year with the boys, I told them I would wear speedos to the water park for a laugh - and I did

The amount of looks you get is unreal, loads of people pointing and laughing lol

Then again that is America, not Europe. I think I saw one other person in the waterpark full of thousands with speedos - I don't think they even sell them out there lol, all boardshorts


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im the same,im non stop now,as little as maybe 15-20 sec between sets,all high vol,i love

it,hundreds of rep's.

you should fit in reverse curls in there somewhere with the ez bar.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> mate when I went to Orlando last year with the boys, I told them I would wear speedos to the water park for a laugh - and I did
> 
> The amount of looks you get is unreal, loads of people pointing and laughing lol
> 
> Then again that is America, not Europe. I think I saw one other person in the waterpark full of thousands with speedos - I don't think they even sell them out there lol, all boardshorts


I did it last time i went away mate. No one laughed. If fact, i started getting "special cocktails" (no not jizz, just ones not available to others all inclusive) and when i saw the same guys that worked the doors in the clubs (day jobs were bar staff at hotel/local area) they let us in for free, and gave a free round of drinks for everyone with me!

Fuc.king stupid how much un justified respect you get for having a bit more muscle than others...cant complain though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> im the same,im non stop now,as little as maybe 15-20 sec between sets,all high vol,i love
> 
> it,hundreds of rep's.
> 
> you should fit in reverse curls in there somewhere with the ez bar.


will do next session mate. Normally finish with some fst7 but ran out of time as went cinema to see Chronical last night (awesome btw).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wore pink Lycra speedos on my last holiday lol. Could see EVERYTHING when I got out the water I didn't even have any muscle then really but all the staff called me' Rambo or Van Damme lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wore pink Lycra speedos on my last holiday lol. Could see EVERYTHING when I got out the water I didn't even have any muscle then really but all the staff called me' Rambo or Van Damme lol.


Haha. Im not going with pink.

this was from last year. i shall be taking the same ones...but my legs are a lot larger now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahahaha. Thats mild mate!!!! Let me' find the ones I wore. The make of them, is a brand that make stuff like crotchless ones etc haha.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Haha. Im not going with pink.
> 
> this was from last year. i shall be taking the same ones...but my legs are a lot larger now
> 
> View attachment 74435


Were is your penis my friend?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ts23 said:


> Were is your penis my friend?


Hahahahahahahahaha. I don't know why I'm laughing with the pic I'm gonna post lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Were is your penis my friend?


hey!!! they are fuc.king tight!!! so had to wear briefs underneath to pull it all tight. I mean, there are normally lots of kids that go on my kind of holidays :lol: Dont want to be walking around with full on sausage shape down there


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

These are the purple ones i had but had the same in see through light pink. It was cold that day.......... LOL


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hey!!! they are fuc.king tight!!! so had to wear briefs underneath to pull it all tight. I mean, there are normally lots of kids that go on my kind of holidays :lol: Dont want to be walking around with full on sausage shape down there


you wore them out in public?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> you wore them out in public?


F.uck yeah mate. You know the rules abroad. You can wear what you like cos you wont see any of them again 

I wore them all holiday :lol:

It started as a joke on one of the days (mrs didnt know i brought them as normally wear boardies) so when i went back to the room, then strolled out in them she was p.issing herself. Bet then i saw the sexual looks from the ladies and admiration from the 30 - 40 year old bear belly dads and thought "f.uck it, im keeping them on" hahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> These are the purple ones i had but had the same in see through light pink. It was cold that day.......... LOL


k, is that your mrs'!!! dayum!! she's hot!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> k, is that your mrs'!!! dayum!! she's hot!!!


W4nker lol legs arnt that girly


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> W4nker lol legs arnt that girly


It was more the lack of penis/hair!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha. Shaved to get better tan lol. Can see my penis you tart you havnt even got a bulge lol!!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a chest sessio last night. Stronger on everything:

Chest

Cable fly

50/15

70/15

100/11

Wide Dips

bw +35kg/10

bw +35kg/8

bw +30kg/8

bw +25kg/8

Decline Bench

75kg/5

115kg/9

105kg/10

95kg/9

Cable lat raise

40/10

30/12

20/10

25/10

Pec Dec

80/12

120/12

140/10

140/8

120/8

So 2 weeks ago, i weighed 90.5kg, this sunday i weighed 92.4kg (increase of nearly 2kg??) not sure why as i had one cheat meal which wasnt even bad (lean mince burgers and some oven chips). Think it could have been i wasnt drinking enough water. Was prob only taking in about 4 litres a day.

This morning i weighed 89.4kg, so thats a 3kg drop since sunday. Not sure where that water came from but anyway, happy its coming down now.

Pictures from last night. Not too much of a visual difference (apart from the fact i look red in some WTF??) but weight is dropping so im happy, just have to keep on trying hard. Im quite impatient though and want to be lean now :lol: keep forgetting i started last prep (proper one with con) with much less fat than this time. Im sure it will come off though 



Legs and back seem to be leaning out faster than front, could just be that i had more fat on the front though.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking great mate

repped brother and message sent X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> looking great mate
> 
> repped brother and message sent X


cheers mate...loads of fat to come off obv. but confident it will


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers mate...loads of fat to come off obv. but confident it will


are you worried in anyway about that mate ?? i know food is normally your sticking point, especially when it comes down to reducing fat ???

would be interested to see your plan when you come to do it , or you just going to decrease cals slightly and train through it ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> are you worried in anyway about that mate ?? i know food is normally your sticking point, especially when it comes down to reducing fat ???
> 
> would be interested to see your plan when you come to do it , or you just going to decrease cals slightly and train through it ???


basically its like this:

----------------------------------------

m1 3 whole eggs, 8 whites

m2,m3,m4 50g (uncooked weight) rice, 250g chicken, 3g fish oils, 1g vit c

train

m5 75g (uncooked weight) rice, 250g chicken, 3g fish oils, 1g vit c

m6 same as m1

-----------------------------------------------

2ml one rip EOD

5iu GH per night

40 - 120mcg clen (2 weeks on 2 weeks off)

400mg caffeine a day

75mg asparin x2

Chesteze

nicotine gum (makes me feel sick meaning no hunger  )

-------------------------------------------

40mins cardio per morning fasted

-------------------------------------------

start weight 4 weeks ago was 95kg, was 89.4 kg this morning. So its going well.

Food wont be reduced much more.

Got tons of green veg which i never bothered with before and it proper fills me up each meal (meals before didnt come close). Its going well. Im always positive. Never moaning, never grumpy, and doing lots of fun things at the weekend to keep the mrs (and myself) happy as you have to be pretty selfish in the week with so much training, cardio and food prep. Im normally ready to sleep atfer last meal at 10pm.

Enjoying it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> basically its like this:
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


looks good bro... what job do you do mate is it active or you just relying on the training for activity levels ???

sorry for all the questions mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> looks good bro... what job do you do mate is it active or you just relying on the training for activity levels ???
> 
> sorry for all the questions mate


lol, dont appologies. Its a compliment to be interested in 

Im a Laboratory manager and my job is to make the lab run smooth  (means i sit at the computer and let it run itself till i see a problem).


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Had a chest sessio last night. Stronger on everything:
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Yu wearing your missus lipstick in this pic mate? LoL


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Yu wearing your missus lipstick in this pic mate? LoL


haha, i really dont know what the fu.ck happened. Im not even red!!! I think its something to do with the window reflection messing with the camera's auto settings??? New curtains up this weekend


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

how tall are ya?

just looked at the pics on page one and the latest ones, even tho your a similar weight there are some obvious gains in muscle mass!

whats target weight mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> how tall are ya?
> 
> just looked at the pics on page one and the latest ones, even tho your a similar weight there are some obvious gains in muscle mass!
> 
> whats target weight mate?


im 5'9.5" mate.

Need to be under 84kg for classics. But to be propper ripped, im thinking close to 80kg once water is gone show day. Who knows. could be more could be less.

this was 83kg same time last year and as you can see still quite a few kg to lose there:


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

if you lose 3kg off what you were last year and include your new gains youll be in pretty good shape for contest!

gaining is hard, but i bet gettin to stage standard is even more of a bit*h


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> if you lose 3kg off what you were last year and include your new gains youll be in pretty good shape for contest!
> 
> gaining is hard, but i bet gettin to stage standard is even more of a bit*h


It can be as hard as you make it. Last time i acted a pr**k. all went to my head and spent most of my time complaining. Long way to go still though. Pretty sure ill keep on top of it though. Know whats coming (well not the actual stage bit cos i bottled it, but diet wise)


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

the trials and tribulations of being a bodybuilder my friend!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You have seriously good commitment to eaten mste. Well done. I wish I could eat that much solid food when bulking nevermind cutting.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> You have seriously good commitment to eaten mste. Well done. I wish I could eat that much solid food when bulking nevermind cutting.


I have the opposite problem mate. I get the shakes and dizzyness at points in the day and crave sugar and get hunger pains. So hard not to cheat. Want to win though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few workouts to log:

Lasts nights back workout

Machine row

90/15

120/8

170/5

250/10

Lat pulldown

90/12

120/10

120/8

Ez bar Yates row

60kg/15

100kg/5

120kg/8

110kg/9

100kg/10

New pbs there

Db hammers

30kg/11

30kg/8

25kg/8

New pb

Pullups

Wide bw/10

Narrow bw/12

Wide bw/8

Narrow bw/8

Wide 80/8

Narrow 80/8

Wide 100/8

Narrow 100/8

Wide 120/8

Narrow 120/8

More unassisted sets this session. Please with it.

Jabbed gh and onerip before session and pumps were crazy!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delts this morning:

Cable lat raise

20/10

30/12

45/9

Leaning DB lat raise

20kg/10

20kg/9

20kg/8

Cable upright row

50/8

100/12

120/12

120/10

Front db raise

14kg/12

14kg/10

14kg/8

Rear delt fly

110/15

110/12

110/10

Machine press fst7

210/14

210/10

190/10

170/8

150/8

140/8

130/9


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some more detail coming through now.



So I've treated myself to a nice cooked meal of coq au vin, roasted new potatoes and asparagus.



And then cheesecake and ice cream for afters. All Proper nice!



Early start tomorrow for cardio and arm session. Love weekend training.

This will be about 16days training on the trot now. I don't feel like I need a break so just going to keep going until I do


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

16 days in a row. Fcuking hell I would be a wreck!!!! 4 days week for me' tops.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 16 days in a row. Fcuking hell I would be a wreck!!!! 4 days week for me' tops.


I get excellent sleep mate. 8 hours at night and then nap in the day. Also a desk job so I cant wait to train at night and also look for forward to 6am cardio


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

good on ya!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> good on ya!


Errrr, I'm not sure what you're referring to here lol.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

16 days in a row training pretty hardcore bro


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> 16 days in a row training pretty hardcore bro


Oh right hahaa. When I get motivated mate, nothing stops me. Call me Powerhouse "freight train" mcgru!!!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

same as mate, soon as im better i will grow like fook! really cant wait!

best way to be if you want success


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> same as mate, soon as im better i will grow like fook! really cant wait!
> 
> best way to be if you want success


Only thing that stops my motivation is self doubt. If I stop believing I'll be pro if I work hard (weather I do or don't become one is irrelevant before people laugh, it's the dream that drives us) I start question if it's worth it and gains stop.

When the belief is there, I get the best out of all this shizz.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

always keep the dream alive


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tprice said:


> always keep the dream alive


No matter who laughs or how far away and impossible it seems 

How philosophical of us!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i thrive on the laughter of others mate

makes me train even harder


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms session and 40mins cardio this morning.

Got a bit carried away lol

Rope pulldown

50/15

70/12

110/13

110/12

110/11

Cable curl

50/15

70/12

110/13

110/12

110/11

One arm pulldown

55/11

50/10

45/9

Rope hammers

120/10

100/12

100/10

Ez bar curl

60kg/8 (loose form last 2 reps)

50kg/9

40kg/12

40kg/9

CGBP

125kg/10.5

115kg/11

115kg/10

95kg/10

DB preacher

20kg/6

18kg/6

14kg/8

12kg/9

Reverse close grip chins

Bw +15kg/10

Bw +15kg/8

Reverse grip ez bar curls

25kg/15

25kg/12

25kg/12

25kg/10

DB extension

16kg/7

14kg/9

12kg/9

10kg/9

Sculls

40kg/12

40kg/10

40kg/8

DB hammers

30kg/9

30kg/8

Up on everything which is brilliant. Feel unstoppable at the moment!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big leg session!

Quad curl

50/20

100/12

150/5

190/9

190/10

190/11

190/10

Single leg press

100/8

160/5

240/9

240/8

220/8

180/12

160/15

140/15

Ham curl

50/8

100/5

140/11

140/10

130/8

110/12

80/15

Lunges

30kg/50

30kg/50

Calf raise (leg press)

400/15

400/14

400/12

400/12

400/12

The jumped on the stationary bike for ten minutes and hammered it as fast and hard as i could. No idea why lol.

Bpm reached 165, breathing stayed very good. Sweat was dripping off my head :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did 50mins cardio at 6.30am this morning on treadmill (7% incline, 6.5kph).

Im f.ucking sad, i go to bed at night completely tired at 10pm and lay there thinking "looking forward to cardio in the morning"....what a loser ive become


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Did 50mins cardio at 6.30am this morning on treadmill (7% incline, 6.5kph).
> 
> Im f.ucking sad, i go to bed at night completely tired at 10pm and lay there thinking "looking forward to cardio in the morning"....what a loser ive become


how come your cutting like mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> how come your cutting like mate?


  ...why not???


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ...why not???


you look fairly lean in your pics, i thought ud be bulking.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:
 

> you look fairly lean in your pics, i thought ud be bulking.


maybe i'll start that in about 11 weeks time


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> maybe i'll start that in about 11 weeks time


I know what you mean mate haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Because he said he is going to compete but then back out at the last minute because of his silly insecurities lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Because he said he is going to compete but then back out at the last minute because of his silly insecurities lol.


HAHA! Rich coming from you about insecurities. At least mine are unfounded :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few workouts to log:

Last nights chest session:

Dips

bw +35kg/13

bw +35kg/10

bw +35kg/8

bw +30kg/10

bw +25kg/10

(up big time on these, more reps and higher weight)

DB incline fly

30kg/11

30kg/8

27.5kg/8

25kg/10

Pec Dec

170/13

170/10

150/10

140/10

130/10

120/10

110/10

Decline Bench

115kg/3 drop 95kg/9 (over extimated strength for last exercise :lol: )

85kg/8

75kg/9

Then 10mins HIIT Cycling


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session this morning:

Machine Row

80/12

140/10

250/10

Hammer cable curl

120/10

130/10

120/10

Wide pullups bw/13

Narrow pullups bw/15

W bw/10

N bw/10

W bw/8

N bw/8

W bw 60/8

N bw 60/8

N bw 90/8

W bw/8

N bw/8

Low cable row

120/15

150/12

150/12

150/12

150/11

High Cable row

150/12

150/12

150/11

Smith yates Row (good shout @Incredible Bulk)

55kg/8

105kg/8

125kg/8

115kg/8

105kg/8

DB Hammer Curls

30kg/12

30kg/10

30kg/8

Now doing two training sessions a day. Efforts must be doubled. so training programme will be for example (not always these days, but same separation):

mon am: chest

mon pm: back, HIIT cardio

tues am: shoulders

tues pm: legs, HIIT cardio

wed am: arms

wed pm: traps, calfs, rear delts, abbs, HIIT cardio

thurs am: cardio only

thurs pm: cardio only

repeat


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

youl have to up your cals dramatically to cope with that training program,

it wont be very muscle sparing,or you might burn out,more gears.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> youl have to up your cals dramatically to cope with that training program,
> 
> it wont be very muscle sparing,or you might burn out,more gears.


Adding in more rice to meals mate. I litterally cannot function with current food intake (talking from a workplace and home point of view, fine in the gym), so id rather up it a bit and just train my ass off. I love training, i hate feeling constantly sick with hunger so id rather work to my strengths and thats putting the work in.

Could just continue with what im doing, but i know what im like, ill be hating it so much by 8 weeks out id want to jack it in, this way, i can eat a bit more AND GET IN THE GYM!!!!

Then closer to the time, lower calories and ease up on training. No way i can go for another 10 weeks on 225g of rice a day. Not going to happen. So rather be smart about it and re work the plan


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just finished my shoulder workout:

Machine press

90/12

150/8

150/8

250/12

250/12

250/12

250/10

Standing Leaning DB lat raise

20kg/13

20kg/10

20kg/9

20kg/8

Behind back cable lat raise

40/12

40/10

35/10

30/12

standing upright row

40kg/12

50kg/10

50kg/9

50kg/8

Smith should press

75kg/14

75kg/10

75kg/9

Skipped cardio today as i did 50mins fasted this morning, back workout at lunchtime and then this delt workout now...i think thats enough for one day lol!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg session this morning:

Quad curl

80/12

120/9

120/5

190/12

190/10

190/9

170/12

Single Leg Press

100/10

200/5

240/12

240/12

240/12

240/11

Ham Curl

50/10

100/5

140/13

140/10

140/9

120/8

Lunges

30kg/50

30kg/50

Up on everything by a good few reps. More weight next time 

Then did 25mins cardio as that only took 35mins so an hours session.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So 4 weeks progress comparison on abbs. Going ok. belly button starting to show.



Expecting it to come off faster now.

And this is hom obliques are coming on.



I'll do a full set tonight cos i think ive lost a decent amount this week so be good to see compared to last...well good for me to see anyway :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking lean there mate, what you weighing at the min


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Looking lean there mate, what you weighing at the min


lol, i dont consider that lean yet mate but thanks.

Weighed 90.5kg this morning. Up on last week but i know ive lots quite a lot of fat/water so not really bothered tbh.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, you've got some abs showing then 

As for holding fat and water, I can't say a word lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Ok, you've got some abs showing then
> 
> As for holding fat and water, I can't say a word lol


yeah but you have a long term plan, i chop and change like the wind :lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So 4 weeks progress comparison on abbs. Going ok. belly button starting to show.
> 
> View attachment 74938
> 
> ...


Id say about 12 weeks mate and you could be lookin decent :* haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Id say about 12 weeks mate and you could be lookin decent :* haha


Oh no she diiiiiunnntttt!!!

S.hit!!!! hahaha, have to plan a different location than pompy then :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So 4 weeks progress comparison on abbs. Going ok. belly button starting to show.
> 
> View attachment 74938
> 
> ...


Looking good in the pics, not that i haven't seen them already as you text me pics every day :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Looking good in the pics, not that i haven't seen them already as you text me pics every day :lol:


yeah...what your point????

When you message me saying "marc, can i see what low(ish) bodyfat looks like cos i never have in my life" i feel compelled to oblige!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So 6 weeks into diet now. This week (this morning) i weighed 90.5kg. This is 0.1kg above last weeks weigh in. Bit confused as im clearly a lot leaner from last week??? Maybe im adding muscle. Not complaining if that is the case tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

posing needs work, not sure what the fcuk your doing in the RDB and the lat spread, looks like your about to fall over backwards :lol:

should be a decent package on stage though, how many weeks untill the show?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dazc said:


> posing needs work, not sure what the fcuk your doing in the RDB and the lat spread, looks like your about to fall over backwards :lol:
> 
> should be a decent package on stage though, how many weeks untill the show?


i found that it flared lower lats more??? You think not to do that?

10 weeks mate for potential show.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

potential?? fully commit to it! whenever your giving yourself the option to pull out, you will struggle to make it. You can be ready in ten weeks, make the commitment and do it!

Maybe it does flare the lats more, but its not just about that, they also want to look and hammies and calfs, AND the overall shape and outline has to be nice to look at, and that just isnt!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dazc said:


> potential?? fully commit to it! whenever your giving yourself the option to pull out, you will struggle to make it. You can be ready in ten weeks, make the commitment and do it!
> 
> Maybe it does flare the lats more, but its not just about that, they also want to look and hammies and calfs, AND the overall shape and outline has to be nice to look at, and that just isnt!


ok points taken mate


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

no worries dude, hopefully its constructive and helps!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just had a session working on weaknesses/areas to tired to do after larger muscle groups

Rear Delt Fly

40/15

80/10

120/10

110/12

110/10

110/9

Barbell shrugs (i use slow sqeezing form so weight isnt huge, but hurts!)

75kg/10

115kg/10

115kg/10

115kg/9

Seated hi incline DB Shrugs (15 secs rest)

30kg/15

30kg/13

30kg/12

Single leg calf raise

200/13

200/12

200/13

200/12

200/12

200/12

Forearm curls

DB/20kg/12 (wrist pain/aggrevation) switch to EZ Bar

EZ/40kg/13

40kg/10

30kg/14

30kg/12

Near Verticle Leg raises

9

9

8

Cable Crunches

150/13

150/12

150/11

The 15mins HIIT cardio to take session to 1hour 

Food/tea time!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good sesh,ive been on very little food all week low=no carb..and the diff dbol

makes on fullness, energy

and strength is superb.

You doing cardio this morn,im out for a power walk soon,and im starvin lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Good sesh,ive been on very little food all week low=no carb..and the diff dbol
> 
> makes on fullness, energy
> 
> ...


well my walk to work everyday is 40mins, and then 40mins back so i get extra cardio from that. I did HIIT cardio at the end of that session. Progress pics from yesterday on previous page mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

And last nights arm workout i forgot to log:

Rope pulldown

50/15

100/8

120/13

120/12

120/10

120/8

superset

Cable curl

50/15

100/8

120/13

120/12

120/10

120/8

EZ bar curl

40kg/6

60kg/8

50kg/10

40kg/12

40kg/9

Sculls

50kg/8

40kg/11

40kg/8

40kg/7

DB concentration curls

22.5kg/8

20kg/8

18kg/8

16kg/8

Tri ext.

16kg/11

16kg/8

14kg/9

Up on everything again.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just had a session working on weaknesses/areas to tired to do after larger muscle groups
> 
> Rear Delt Fly
> 
> ...


i like this a lot mate, its nice to have an extra session putting in those things that you feel get overlooked a little on the big days..

i am going to start making a list of my preffered hotspots to hit on a spare day like saturday mornings and hit the bits hard too...

thanks mate good post !!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i like this a lot mate, its nice to have an extra session putting in those things that you feel get overlooked a little on the big days..
> 
> i am going to start making a list of my preffered hotspots to hit on a spare day like saturday mornings and hit the bits hard too...
> 
> thanks mate good post !!!


yeah, if i do them at the end of a session, they are more of an after thought and im already thinking about getting home and eating. This way, i can put full focus on them. Godd sesh actually. Felt more like a full body workout.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well my walk to work everyday is 40mins, and then 40mins back so i get extra cardio from that. I did HIIT cardio at the end of that session. Progress pics from yesterday on previous page mate.


Ive seen the pics marc,you got ten weeks? all about the diet now,just concentrate on that,and

you'l be fine,youl have to hurt youself in those last few weeks of diet.x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Ive seen the pics marc,you got ten weeks? all about the diet now,just concentrate on that,and
> 
> you'l be fine,youl have to hurt youself in those last few weeks of diet.x


yeah, that is not my strong point. Just have to ignore the hunger, dont let it effect my mood, and then no stress on me and others around me. Which means all will be fine.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

what show are yo doing mate? really hope you make it through you've got so close before just that last step you will love the stage mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OJay said:


> what show are yo doing mate? really hope you make it through you've got so close before just that last step you will love the stage mate


pompy is the plan mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Due a rest tonight, but tbh, really want to train again :lol:

Think i will tbh. Drive is there so why not.

People are dropping like flies around me with illness so lets hope all the vitc and masses of veg are doing their job. Cannot wait for my cheat meal tomorrow. We have decided on one of my famous (between my friends....all 2 of them ) currys. Popadoms, naan, the lot.

And excited for the weekend cos i love early starts (still get up about 6 - 7am), put a good film on, a man film seeing as mrs is still asleep, and then go train when the gym opens nice and early.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I made a massive cottage pie,with tons of buttery mash on the top,cant wait nom.

Plus afters a few bowls of cornflakes tonight should yeild some magor bloatage.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> I made a massive cottage pie,with tons of buttery mash on the top,cant wait nom.
> 
> Plus afters a few bowls of cornflakes tonight should yeild some magor bloatage.


You doing some sort of two day carb up? You running keto?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You doing some sort of two day carb up? You running keto?


low to zero through the week,fri ev,sat and sun eat alot..carbs mon morning ...il try it for a month

or two and see what happens,i think with a bit of cardio in the mix should work ok for

a reccy trainer like me lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> low to zero through the week,fri ev,sat and sun eat alot..carbs mon morning ...il try it for a month
> 
> or two and see what happens,i think with a bit of cardio in the mix should work ok for
> 
> a reccy trainer like me lol.


i think you will slowly lose body fat, be able to gain muscle and have a life tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Potential show lol. Just do it ya donut! If I had your physique I would be doing every show I could. You underestimate how you look mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Potential show lol. Just do it ya donut! If I had your physique I would be doing every show I could. You underestimate how you look mate.


Get your tongue out my ass boy!! i told you, im not bumming you no matter how sexy your legs look...SIMPLE! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spoil sport!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Last nights chest workout:

Cable fly

50/15

80/10

110/8

100/10

90/10

Decline Bench

75kg/6

115kg/5

135kg/8

115kg/9

105kg/8

95kg/9

DB Incline Fly

30kg/10

30kg/8

30kg/8

27.5kg/9

Wide Dips

bw +25kg/8

bw +25kg/7

bw +25kg/6

bw/12


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some good decline pressing there big lad. But why not more pressing instead of fly movements?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Some good decline pressing there big lad. But why not more pressing instead of fly movements?


2 pressing movements, 2 fly??? seems good to me??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This mornings back workout:

Machine Row

80/15

120/12

170/6

250/10

250/8

210/8

Pullups

Wide bw/10

Narrow bw/10

W bw/8

N bw/8

W 60/8

N 60/8

W 90/8 (2 partials)

N 90/8 (1 partial)

W 120/9 (1 partial)

N 120/8 (2 partials)

Oly bar yates row

bar/8

60kg/6

110kg/8

90kg/12

90kg/10

90kg/8

60kg/12

Superset

DB Hammers (no swing)

30kg/8

30kg/7

30kg/8

Low cable row

160/16

160/13

160/12

160/10

High Cable Row

160/12

160/11

160/10

160/9

Also added in an extra 200mg of tren ace a week bringing total to 500mg tren ace per week (gear total is now 1500mg/week). Difference from 300 to 500 is so much more apparent (suppose it would be lol :lol: ). Been running that for 4 days now and feels good, sides all ok so far so think ill stick with it for now. If aggression gets too much then i'll ease off but all good at the moment. I shoot if 30mins pre training so that initial nigglyness you seem to get has gone by the time i get back which is good and just real hyper by then.

Things still going great


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

500mg tren ace is an awful lot for cutting isnt it? as is 1500mg total?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 2 pressing movements, 2 fly??? seems good to me??


i was always told to stick to the pressing movements more thats all mate. What your doing is working i just wandered if there was any particular reason you do 2 of each? Im just always looking for advice to get a chest lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 500mg tren ace is an awful lot for cutting isnt it? as is 1500mg total?


lol, are you sh.itting me. :lol:

i think thats very conservative from what ive heard others use for prep but would never post


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> i was always told to stick to the pressing movements more thats all mate. What your doing is working i just wandered if there was any particular reason you do 2 of each? Im just always looking for advice to get a chest lol.


oh right, tbh mate, i just do what i feel like doing in the workout. As long as i get one pressing and one fly beating the last session, the rest of it is more for high calorie fat burn.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh right, tbh mate, i just do what i feel like doing in the workout. As long as i get one pressing and one fly beating the last session, the rest of it is more for high calorie fat burn.


Makes sense mate. And really? Maybe i should up my dose then........


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

50mins cardio last night and 50 mins cardio this morning fasted.

Got swimming with the wife later and a nice big roast to look forward too 

Then tomorrow morning its back to weight training.

Just weighed in at 89.4 kg which means a net loss this week of..... drumrole..... 0lb :lol: Not worried just yet as im sure it will come. This happened last time i dieted. Nothing for first month or so and then it starts to drop. If nothing next week, then i'll start to panick.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> pompy is the plan mate.


Bloody good luck to you  I'd do that one but the drive is killer for the day so doing the Hayes one

Where you from?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Potential show lol. Just do it ya donut! If I had your physique I would be doing every show I could. You underestimate how you look mate.


That makes two of you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OJay said:


> That makes two of you


Lol. I don't look anywhere near as good as him. Far from that standard.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Me neither but we can only be our personal best on stage we all have our stories and journeys


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yesterday i did 50mins cardio in the evening and this morning was a shoulder workout:

Machine press

90/15

150/20

150/12

150/12

Cable delt raise

30/8

50/8

45/8

40/10

35/10

cable upright row

50/9

100/12

100/11

100/10

100/10

Cable Front delt raise

30/10

30/8

25/8

20/10

Smith shoulder press

55kg/5

95kg/14

95kg/12

95kg/8

85kg/9

Rear delt fly

110/13

110/11

110/9

The ten mins cardio to take workout to an hour

Feel really rested after the weekend with only 1 weights session sat morning and ready for another week. Should see decent weight loss this week else no cheat this weekend


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you scheduled a cheat each week If you want it mate? Any protocol to follow?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OJay said:


> Are you scheduled a cheat each week If you want it mate? Any protocol to follow?


Im doing my own prep mate, so if i see (and others i speak to with critical eyes) from weekly photos that im losing fat then i have a cheat. Thing is, condition is clearly getting better each week, but weight isnt coming off and i need 84kg for classics. People have said not to panick, so im not, but would like to see 89kg for this thursdays weigh in (was 89.4kg last week). If i do then all good. If not, then i'll come to that if it happens. Confident it will be 89kg or below though tbh.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im doing my own prep mate, so if i see (and others i speak to with critical eyes) from weekly photos that im losing fat then i have a cheat. Thing is, condition is clearly getting better each week, but weight isnt coming off and i need 84kg for classics. People have said not to panick, so im not, but would like to see 89kg for this thursdays weigh in (was 89.4kg last week). If i do then all good. If not, then i'll come to that if it happens. Confident it will be 89kg or below though tbh.


weight sounds spot on mate if your 11 weeks out, if your prepping your self keep taking pics and posting them up you and we can see were your at, i havnt ben postin much on here but im on every day to see how your doin and your doin well mate, keep it up, been waitin to see you on stage.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> weight sounds spot on mate if your 11 weeks out, if your prepping your self keep taking pics and posting them up you and we can see were your at, i havnt ben postin much on here but im on every day to see how your doin and your doin well mate, keep it up, been waitin to see you on stage.


yeah, its been fluctuating around 90kg for the past 2 weeks, this happened last time though, nothing really at the start and then started to drop in a slow but predictable way so hoping it will do the same as of now!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah, its been fluctuating around 90kg for the past 2 weeks, this happened last time though, nothing really at the start and then started to drop in a slow but predictable way so hoping it will do the same as of now!


All wil be good if yu dont fcuk about mate, no md's n sh it haha, my next comp im gona cut all cheat meals out 10 weeks out, see how i go with that, were as my last comps i was going on benders every weekend until 2 weeks out, walkin about town with greggs pasitest 1 week out, people asking me wtf am i doing, i was like ermmmm, eating haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> All wil be good if yu dont fcuk about mate, no md's n sh it haha, my next comp im gona cut all cheat meals out 10 weeks out, see how i go with that, were as my last comps i was going on benders every weekend until 2 weeks out, walkin about town with greggs pasitest 1 week out, people asking me wtf am i doing, i was like ermmmm, eating haha.


Lol, best mates bday this weekend so will have a couple of vodka pepsi max (i dont get drunk though tbh) and then no more after that. And with mcdonalds...i dont think so mate. Literally dont carve that at all (at the moment :lol: ). Im only going to cheat now when i feel ahead and dont feel it will effect me negatively. Upped tren ace to 500mg per week and im expecting this to have a big effect too tbh.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, best mates bday this weekend so will have a couple of vodka pepsi max (i dont get drunk though tbh) and then no more after that. And with mcdonalds...i dont think so mate. Literally dont carve that at all (at the moment :lol: ). Im only going to cheat now when i feel ahead and dont feel it will effect me negatively. Upped tren ace to 500mg per day and im expecting this to have a big effect too tbh.


tren ace 500mg a day? more balls than me son haha .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, best mates bday this weekend so will have a couple of vodka pepsi max (i dont get drunk though tbh) and then no more after that. And with mcdonalds...i dont think so mate. Literally dont carve that at all (at the moment :lol: ). Im only going to cheat now when i feel ahead and dont feel it will effect me negatively. Upped tren ace to 500mg per day and im expecting this to have a big effect too tbh.


what effect are you expecting from upping the tren ace to 500mg mate?

Im using that ammount of tre ace on my next blast. Will be more than enough for me i think.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> what effect are you expecting from upping the tren ace to 500mg mate?
> 
> Im using that ammount of tre ace on my next blast. Will be more than enough for me i think.


It will yeild greater fat burning mate. End of the day, more tren will mean more fat loss (if you can put up with sides, but also, it will give me even more in my training and that helps when doing it twice a day 

No sides appart from heavy night sweating so far.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> tren ace 500mg a day? more balls than me son haha .


haha, i meant a week


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, i meant a week


i know mate haha  close to my tren dose you filthy c u n t.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i know mate haha  close to my tren dose you filthy c u n t.


haha, yeah but only 600mg test prop and 400mg mast prop. (1.5g total). Wont need anymore for a prep. prob dont "need" that now but oh well. BP is good, pre stims resting heart rate is good, feel good. Crack on!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It will yeild greater fat burning mate. End of the day, more tren will mean more fat loss (if you can put up with sides, but also, it will give me even more in my training and that helps when doing it twice a day
> 
> No sides appart from heavy night sweating so far.


Sounds good mate. Ill be bulking so see how it works for me. Not looking forward to all the jjabbing again.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, yeah but only 600mg test prop and 400mg mast prop. (1.5g total). Wont need anymore for a prep. prob dont "need" that now but oh well. BP is good, pre stims resting heart rate is good, feel good. Crack on!


all the way mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Ill be bulking so see how it works for me. Not looking forward to all the jjabbing again.


told you mate, backfill a slin pin. Painless, injects slow, no pip, reduced scar tissue.

Tell you one thing, this amount in a gaining phase will be brilliant for eating. Makes you so hungry which will help you big time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> told you mate, backfill a slin pin. Painless, injects slow, no pip, reduced scar tissue.
> 
> Tell you one thing, this amount in a gaining phase will be brilliant for eating. Makes you so hungry which will help you big time.


Exactly what i need mate as i will be upping food considerably aswel. Well the cycle, is a BIG one, im not going to put it on here because i dont want the hassle of people saying its silly or too much etc etc, its something i want to try and im going to. For this reason, doing slin pin shots its going to be about 16 jabs a week lol. Will run outy of sites and dont want an infection from build up of undispersed oil like i did recently.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Exactly what i need mate as i will be upping food considerably aswel. Well the cycle, is a BIG one, im not going to put it on here because i dont want the hassle of people saying its silly or too much etc etc, its something i want to try and im going to. For this reason, doing slin pin shots its going to be about 16 jabs a week lol. Will run outy of sites and dont want an infection from build up of undispersed oil like i did recently.


ahhh i see. And post it in here you pussy, no one reads it and im sure will think its mild compared to that crazy c.unt TS23's :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhh i see. And post it in here you pussy, no one reads it and im sure will think its mild compared to that crazy c.unt TS23's :lol:


6 week blast:

1g test enanthate

700mg test prop

500mg tren ace

100mg t-bol per day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 6 week blast:
> 
> 1g test enanthate
> 
> ...


not crazy at all in my opinion. more than ive ever run, but we all react differently. Just dont waste it come two weeks in with "eating problems" get that food in. Be sick if you have to. weve all been there and i prob will be again after prep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not crazy at all in my opinion. more than ive ever run, but we all react differently. Just dont waste it come two weeks in with "eating problems" get that food in. Be sick if you have to. weve all been there and i prob will be again after prep


Yeah mopst i will have ever run but its only 6 weeks so all out eating, and i wont be working my second job so more rest too. training will be intense and hopefully strength will increase a lot.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah mopst i will have ever run but its only 6 weeks so all out eating, and i wont be working my second job so more rest too. training will be intense and hopefully strength will increase a lot.


No hopefully mate, it WILL increase a lot. If it dont, your gear is fake or you are being a fanny!! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> No hopefully mate, it WILL increase a lot. If it dont, your gear is fake or you are being a fanny!! :lol:


Ha thats true. First time using t-bol too. Very worried about blood pressure but will be doing what i can to keep that down.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ha thats true. First time using t-bol too. Very worried about blood pressure but will be doing what i can to keep that down.


keep cardio in 3 times a week for 30mins and DONT eat mcdonalds :lol:

when i did a blast, i was bumping calories up to 6 - 7000 with a couple of big macs a day...yeah, i got to 105kg...went for a blood pressure reading and it broke the f.ucking machine :lol:

Just watched sodium and chuck some celery seed extract in (knocks it down a few points but every little helps) lots of water...you know the drill.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> keep cardio in 3 times a week for 30mins and DONT eat mcdonalds :lol:
> 
> when i did a blast, i was bumping calories up to 6 - 7000 with a couple of big macs a day...yeah, i got to 105kg...went for a blood pressure reading and it broke the f.ucking machine :lol:
> 
> Just watched sodium and chuck some celery seed extract in (knocks it down a few points but every little helps) lots of water...you know the drill.


Yeah sounds good, i very rarely eat takeaways or fast food anyway, dont enjoy it. Will be clean calories. Dont do cardio at the minute but will add it in. and i have some celeray seed extract and will use aspirin every day too?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah sounds good, i very rarely eat takeaways or fast food anyway, dont enjoy it. Will be clean calories. Dont do cardio at the minute but will add it in. and i have some celeray seed extract and will use aspirin every day too?


id also advice a couple of pints (maybe 4) a day after work as well and then an all out blowout on friday AND saturday night. Chicks need to see this bitch swelling bro! (they wont know its water :lol: )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id also advice a couple of pints (maybe 4) a day after work as well and then an all out blowout on friday AND saturday night. Chicks need to see this bitch swelling bro! (they wont know its water :lol: )


HAHAHAHA. Would ceertainly add some weight......


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonights arm session:

Rope pulldown

50/15

100/8

120/5

140/10

140/8

130/9

120/8

Cable curl

50/15

100/8

130/11

130/8

120/9

110/9

Seated incline DB Curl

25kg/7

22.5kg/8

20kg/8

18kg/9

Close grip bench

75kg/8

125kg/10

115kg/12

115kg/9

115kg/8

One arm cable pulldown

55/12

55/9

45/9

35/12

DB hammer curls (standing, no swing)

30kg/12

30kg/10

30kg/8

27.5kg/8

Then 15mins HIIT cardio. Up on everything.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training this morning

Ham curl

90/12

120/5

150/10

140/10

140/8

130/10

Quad curl

70/15

100/6

150/6

210/12

210/11

190/11

170/11

Single Leg Press

100/12

150/10

200/13

200/13

200/13

200/12

30kg Lunge

50 reps

50 reps

Up on everything.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Worked out daily macros yesterday:

chicken (per 100g) = 26.5g pro, 6.5g fat

800g (cooked weight)

pro 26.5g x 8 = 212g pro

fat 6.5 x 8 = 52g fat

Rice (long grain) 100g = 82g carb, 7g pro

200g (uncooked weight)

carb 82g x 2 = 164g carb

pro 7g x 2 = 14g pro

Eggs Whole

fat 7g x 6 = 42g fat

pro 6g x 6 = 36g pro

Egg whites

pro 6g x 10 = 60g pro

whey

2 scoops

44g pro

Totals

Pro = 366g x 4 = 1464cal

carbs = 164g x 4 = 656cal

fats = 94g x 9 = 846cal

total of 2966cal

so two weight sessions a day (i know its not as simple as this but just an idea of expenditure) burning a bare minimum of 300cals each time and i burn about 200cals in my hiit cardio each day too. I also walk to work which is a 1hour 20mins round trip everyday.

With the help of a friend, we worked out (he suggested :lol: ) fats and protein need to be brought down a touch.

So as of today, cutting out two whole eggs 94 a day total now), taking out the 44g whey protein and switching to turkey instead of chicken. Should start to see more of a drop now. total calories for the day should sit at 2600 - 2650cal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Weaknesses/neglected bodyparts workout tonight:

Rear delt fly

50/12

90/12

130/13

130/12

130/10

130/9

Shrugs

75kg/8

115kg/5

145kg/10

135kg/10

125kg/10

115kg/11

EZ bar wrist curls

bar/20

45kg/12

45kg/8

40kg/10

Cable wrist curls

30/10

45/14

55/10

55/10

55/9

Leg raises

bw/10

bw/8

bw/8

Cable crunches

150/15

150/12

150/12

Now cooking meals for me and the wife. Jacket potato (oven baked), beef medallions, asparagus, beef tomatoes and onions.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

did 20 mins cardio this morning (had to start work early and then chest workout this evening:

Pec Dec

70/15

100/10

140/13

150/12

Decline bench

65kg/8

115kg/6

145kg/8

125kg/11

115kg/9

dips

bw +25kg/13

bw +25kg/11

bw +25kg/9

Cable fly

70/14

80/12

80/9

DB fly

22.5kg/12

22.5kg/10

FST7 machine press

250/9

230/9

210/9

190/9

170/9

150/9

140/10


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

145 for 8 on decline bench is awesome mate. Well done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 145 for 8 on decline bench is awesome mate. Well done.


most was 160 for 6 but was using way more gear and LOADS of food at the time, so pretty happy with that considering. Must be the tren :lol: felt quite easy tbh too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training this morning:

Pullups

wide bw/17

narrow bw/15

w bw/12

n bw/10

w bw/8

n bw/8

w 70/10

n 70/10

w 90/9

n 90/9

Smith yates row

75kg/8

115kg/10

115kg/8

95kg/10

Low cable row

170/16

170/12

170/12

170/10

High cable row

170/12

170/12

170/11

170/11

re evaluted diet yesterday evening so total macros are much lower at 2500cals (was 3000) but i should be much much fuller, have more energy and not be so fricken hungry all the time!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Back training this morning:
> 
> *re evaluted *diet yesterday evening so total macros are much lower at 2500cals (was 3000) but i should be much much fuller, have more energy and not be so fricken hungry all the time!


and me:lol: strength down noticably on chest sesh,so im still carbing up from last

fri,i feel nice and full now,and will go zero carb today and tomoz only,have too find

the right balance,but i think its gonna be 3 days low-no carbs,i hate weak training,

its not productive imo.

3000 is good,you can tweek things with cardio atm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> and me:lol: strength down noticably on chest sesh,so im still carbing up from last
> 
> fri,i feel nice and full now,and will go zero carb today and tomoz only,have too find
> 
> ...


no mate, 3000 is just slightly too much. Not lost any weight again this week. So ive lowered fats to about 36g for the whole day (was close to 100g) which means LOADS!! more rice. 100g of rice per meal (400g rice total), boiled chicken/turkey meat, loads of veg. Loads of food. 2500cals total though.

Yesterday was bad, i was so faint in am cardio, had to stop after about 15 mins, then my 40min walk to work took an hour as i couldnt bearly walk, felt faint, dizzy ect. Was on site at work and couldnt lift the equipment. Was miserable and stupidly tired at home. Got some carbs in me...fine!!!

Its alright people saying "man up" but my body does NOT like 150g carbs. ive now adjusted it so its more like 360g carbs, very low fat and moderate protein and see how i get on. Should work well, my body likes carbs.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

You should adjust your carbs slooowly mate,give your body time to adjust and cut back on

cardio,its really not that important mate,i done fvck all cardio for my shows,just some walking

a week or 2 out to help carb deplete,thats it..your workouts will help you burn fat,your

lean enough imo to just diet for this show,and go very low to zero 2 weeks out,with no

training at all. youl be shredded,if you want me to help you at that point i will,on a PM

basis though,,up too you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

seems things are taking shape powermouse well done !!

when is the comp ?? the threads to long to find

and have you started thinking up a good get out yet ??  it will need to be good this time mate :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> seems things are taking shape powermouse well done !!
> 
> when is the comp ?? the threads to long to find
> 
> and have you started thinking up a good get out yet ??  it will need to be good this time mate :whistling:


lol, its april 1st mate 

no, april 24th, pompy. Get out will probably something relationship based. Who knows, work might even pack up leaving me with no money....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

money no issue many mates on here will chip in if that happens


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

and you have used a relationship based one before- getting married !! one of the best ever i think


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> and you have used a relationship based one before- getting married !! one of the best ever i think


yeah..we could possibly be re-newing our vows


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training tonight:

Tri pulldown

50/15

100/12

150/9

150/8

140/9

140/8

Superset

Cable Curl

50/15

100/12

150/9

150/8

140/9

130/8

Seated DB curl

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/7

20kg/8

Sculls

40kg/13

40kg/10

40kg/9

Single arm cable pulldown

60/10

50/10

40/10

Leg raises

8

8

8

Cable crunches

160/15

160/13

160/13


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks progress pics (ten weeks out). I think much leaner tbh, first week im actually happy! But....weight is up from last week by 0.2kg

Dont understand, i dropped GH after last weeks weigh in two as ive ran out and cant warrent spending more to the mrs which is fair enough. So was expecting some weight drop from that but nope....

Anyway:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

few more:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good progress deffo a bit leaner,good to stay strong as well,mentally and physically.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> good progress deffo a bit leaner,good to stay strong as well,mentally and physically.


I want f.ucking ice cream SO bad right now.

1. am i doing ok for 10 weeks out?

2. how damaging would 2 tubs of ice cream be

3. can i devour a whole cheesecake RIGHT NOW!!!!! :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I want f.ucking ice cream SO bad right now.
> 
> 1. am i doing ok for 10 weeks out?
> 
> ...


And here we go again


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dude i nearly threw up earlier,eating to much nice stuff:whistlingr it was the dbol?

but i was super strong in gym today,think il have a low carb day tomoz lol.

Carry on as you are,and nooooo ice cream.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> dude i nearly threw up earlier,eating to much nice stuff:whistlingr it was the dbol?
> 
> but i was super strong in gym today,think il have a low carb day tomoz lol.
> 
> Carry on as you are,and nooooo ice cream.


But ive been eating ice cream nearly every other day :lol:

so like you say...as you were


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> And here we go again


Hahahaha!!! Nope, sunday...6 hour refeed im thinking  Mates bday, im pretty sure i'll get a few treats in then


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hahahaha!!! Nope, sunday...6 hour refeed im thinking  Mates bday, im pretty sure i'll get a few treats in then


It's in the mind don't start now

Get sugrfree chewing gum, extra strawberry, wrigleys tropical and pear gum too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OJay said:


> It's in the mind don't start now
> 
> Get sugrfree chewing gum, extra strawberry, wrigleys tropical and pear gum too


wrigleys???? i dont **** around with that shi.t mate, its all about the nicotine gum (no i dont smoke, but it makes me feel sick and a bit high so stops hunger :lol)

Shoulder training this morning:

Cable lat raise

20/12

40/6

60/8

50/8

40/8

Smith shoulder press

65kg/8

105kg/10

95kg/12

95kg/10

Smith upright row

45kg/12

45kg/11

45kg/10

Seated DB lat raise

12kg/12

12kg/10

12kg/9

then 20mins low int. cardio


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

What show are you doing mate? its probs in here some where but im lazy  and u deffo look leaner! good progress imo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zangief said:


> What show are you doing mate? its probs in here some where but im lazy  and u deffo look leaner! good progress imo


aiming for portsmouth show mate. Should have done it a year ago, but bottled it.

really looking forward to it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Portsmouth here we come lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hahah....

oh god, look how nice that mint one is!! Even at 8.22am!!!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> aiming for portsmouth show mate. Should have done it a year ago, but bottled it.
> 
> really looking forward to it


Good stuff. yeah i remember the TM log mate  hope u do it this time! no reason u shouldnt u will look awesome


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zangief said:


> Good stuff. yeah i remember the TM log mate  hope u do it this time! no reason u shouldnt u will look awesome


thats like telling an anorexic she/he isnt fat mate :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

went swimming ,got home,ate 4 rounds of PB and jam on toast and half a tub of cott cheez,

and a bowl of cheerio's.....im back on a bulk already:lol:feel fat as fvck now!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> went swimming ,got home,ate 4 rounds of PB and jam on toast and half a tub of cott cheez,
> 
> and a bowl of cheerio's.....im back on a bulk already:lol:feel fat as fvck now!


ok, you are not making this any easier for me you slag!

even with 350g of carbs a day :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ok, you are not making this any easier for me you slag!
> 
> even with 350g of carbs a day :lol:


Thats high,around 6 bowls of weetabix a day,ide be happy with that lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Thats high,around 6 bowls of weetabix a day,ide be happy with that lol.


or about 200g or cooked rice a meal x4

Im not going to lie...im still starving, but at least its not painful starving and its controllable.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u not threw in the towel yet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> u not threw in the towel yet?


oh we got plenty of time yet my friend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i never eat that many carbs and im still a fat fcuk , thats a fair whack of carbs


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i never eat that many carbs and im still a fat fcuk , thats a fair whack of carbs


well it was half that but a lot more calories from the fat in the chicken. So now i boil the chicken to remove fat meaning calories were at about 1500 for the day...way to low....so an extra 200g carbs were added to the 200g i already had (uncooked weight).

Im training twice a day remember so need food.

and tbh, i can cut on 3000 calories if i dont cheat...which happens for about 2 days then i get a hypo feeling and eat about 1000g carbs in about 30mins :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothin like the delights of dry boiled chicken to chock on!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well it was half that but a lot more calories from the fat in the chicken. So now i boil the chicken to remove fat meaning calories were at about 1500 for the day...way to low....so an extra 200g carbs were added to the 200g i already had (uncooked weight).
> 
> Im training twice a day remember so need food.
> 
> and tbh, i can cut on 3000 calories if i dont cheat...which happens for about 2 days then i get a hypo feeling and eat about 1000g carbs in about 30mins :lol:


Hypo feeling? Or just plain old hunger/carb cravings lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Hypo feeling? Or just plain old hunger/carb cravings lol


no no mate, it goes past that, get really hot, dizzy as f.uck and struggle to move for a while until i eat!!! I was at work on site the other day and had to sit in my van for ages trying to wait for it too pass. Then i had someones orange juice and after ten mins felt so much better and could carry on.

This is when i changed things to allow for more carbs, but keed total calories for the day the same (lower actually)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nothin like the delights of dry boiled chicken to chock on!


i didnt find it dry at all mate...but then a do flood my meals with ketchup :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg session and 30 mins cardio done

quad curl

70/20

70/12

110/8

150/8

210/10

210/10

210/10

210/10

Single leg press

100/15

150/12

220/12 (this was PB but felt easy so i went up again)

240/12

240/10

240/8

High rep leg press (both legs)

200/50

200/50

Ham curl

70/8

120/8

150/8

150/8

140/10

Up by quite a bit on everything! Must be the double carb intake and the tren really taking effect now. Good session. Veins are doing that road map thing across my legs now too which is nice.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

done my cardio,got soaked ,its p1ssing down here lol,misses bought half a salmon

in tescos this morn,so looks like fish for dinner!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> done my cardio,got soaked ,its p1ssing down here lol,misses bought half a salmon
> 
> in tescos this morn,so looks like fish for dinner!


yuck!!

i had half a pack (family bag) of jelly babies with my morning eggs :lol: is that weird???


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Im not looking forward to it,fvking hate salmon,il need a large side order of burger

and fries to help it down....dont she know its a refeed weekend,so selfish:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Im not looking forward to it,fvking hate salmon,il need a large side order of burger
> 
> and fries to help it down....dont she know its a refeed weekend,so selfish:lol:


Hasnt it been a refeed week?? :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lower abbs coming through now. Couple more weeks should see that lower abb fat seeing some veins! I can feel them, but not see them yet...the c.unts!!! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate, alot leaner than last time


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hasnt it been a refeed week?? :lol:


There was a slight extention,will run through to mon morn,so im strong and hench

in the gym tues,50gr a day through next week lol.

Nice photo,you should start eating large quantities of broccoli with each meal,stuff

amazin for bb dieting.

Nice pic,you need to take them outside now with natty light.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate, alot leaner than last time


last time??? What as in last prep??? You sure :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> There was a slight extention,will run through to mon morn,so im strong and hench
> 
> in the gym tues,50gr a day through next week lol.
> 
> ...


broccoli!!!! F.uck that. more likely going to be large quantities of cheesecake with each meal.

And natural light in a few more weeks 

Food for today. 500g rice, 1kg chicken and a load of peas:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks nice,im avin a load of boiled eggs a* soldiers *in a min


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had an odds and ends workout this morning and 20mins cardio (chest later):

Rear delt fly

50/20

100/8

150/8

140/9

130/10

120/10

Smith Shrugs

75kg/10

115kg/5

145kg/10

135kg/10

125kg/10

115kg/10

Cable wrist curls

50/15

70/8

50/12

50/10

50/10

Calf raises

200/20

400/20

400/19

400/15

400/14

Too much cake last night at friends bday party. Real tasty though and too good to pass up! Back on it today. Now removed all egg yolks from first meal meaning i have 100cals spare in that meal.....so in goes two slices of bread. Keeps me almost full untill nearly 2nd meal then and still under 2500cals total for a day 

(and im pretty sure im growing as my free scar tissue actually teared this morning doing rear delt flies :confused1: Damn those things bleeeeeed!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just finished a chest session:

Cable fly

50/16

70/9

80/10

80/10

80/9

70/12

Decline bench

75kg/8

115kg/12

115kg/10

105kg/8

DB fly incline

30kg/10

25kg/10

25kg/8

Pec Dec

170/10

170/8

150/10

FST7 machine press

250/10

230/12

210/10

190/10

170/10

150/10

140/9

Then 20mins cardio watching Chris Hoy kick ass in the cycling


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lower abbs coming through now. Couple more weeks should see that lower abb fat seeing some veins! I can feel them, but not see them yet...the c.unts!!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 75682


what are those 6 lumps on your stomach??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> what are those 6 lumps on your stomach??


im not sure mate, i ate loads of cake the night before and they were just there in the morning...think ive had some sort of allergic reaction


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thank god its the end of my refeed,i feel fat....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> thank god its the end of my refeed,i feel fat....


are you rinsed with water?

when "refeeding"/slacking on your diet  i find i can eat as many simple sugars or carbs of any kind really and be completely fine water wise. But go near sat fats and salts.......goodbye any definition for 3 days what so ever!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I had trout for dinner lol,too much fish...im falling asleep alot?could be the carbs?

Im feeling nice and full though lol,no abs yet:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> I had trout for dinner lol,too much fish...im falling asleep alot?could be the carbs?
> 
> Im feeling nice and full though lol,no abs yet:lol:


Abbs are over rated anyway. Everyone strives for them who has never had them, and then when you do get them you think....mugh...they aint all that GET ME ICE CREAM!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session this morning.

Pullups

Wide grip bw/15

Narrow grip bw/14

W bw/9

N bw/10

W bw/8

N bw/8

W 90/9

N 90/9

W 90/8

N 90/8

Smith Yates Row

65kg/8

95kg/14

115kg/10

115kg/8

105kg/8

95kg/9

Low Cable Row

180/14

180/12

180/11

180/11

High Cable Row

180/12

180/11

180/11

180/10

Reverse Cable Crossover

60/3 drop 45/5

30/9

25/9

Then 15 mins cardio, 1 hour session total.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How was the weekend mate? Was you able to resist or did you have your refuel cheat?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OJay said:


> How was the weekend mate? Was you able to resist or did you have your refuel cheat?


na, bit of cake for mates birthday (i say a bit, was more like half :lol: )

Got about 400g carbs in my diet so dont really crave them now thank god. Loads of energy for training, fat still coming off, no cravings. Perfect!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i feel like sh1t mate,ive had a banana this morn,and cot cheez and eggs allday

and a few nuts,just done some mince for dindins,better have abs in the

morning,or im saking this off:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> i feel like sh1t mate,ive had a banana this morn,and cot cheez and eggs allday
> 
> and a few nuts,just done some mince for dindins,better have abs in the
> 
> morning,or im saking this off:lol:


Well that works for me....although, i do have abbs in the morning...with correct lighting...and a slight sweat...after 100 sit ups.

Just take some DNP, seems all the rage and you can eat what you want!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well that works for me....although, i do have abbs in the morning...with correct lighting...and a slight sweat...after 100 sit ups.
> 
> Just take some *DNP,* seems all the rage and you can eat what you want!


Have not seen this work,people losing pounds yes,but not really making any difference to

there apearence imo ,ide like to see someone go from say 15-20 to 6-7% on it first with pics.

Il stick to reg dieting,it works fine lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Delt workout tonight (thats bodybuilding talk for shoulders  )

DB Lat raise

10kg/14

20kg/9

20kg/8

20kg/8

Smith shoulder press

65kg/8

95kg/4

115kg/10

105kg/11

95kg/9

85kg/9

EZ bar upright row

45kg/12

60kg/8

60kg/8

Behind neck cable lat raise

45/12

45/8

35/10

30/10

Rear delt fly

150/10

130/12

130/8

Cable upright row

180/10

180/8

160/9

Then 15 mins cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Oops, didnt keep up with this :lol: Had a few pm's so ill keep it going again.

Still losing fat. Here is what im doing:

Goal

So lose fat steady and stay as full and large as i can until holiday in 4 weeks time.

Food

lots....

Training

chest tri's, back bi's, shoulders, legs, repeat (rest when needed)

Gear

Phase one (i'm 3 weeks in, got about 4 more left)

500mg tren ace p/w

200mg test prop p/w

200mg mast p/w

900mg EQ pw

Phase two

800mg test p/w

700mg NPP p/w

700mg anadol p/w

8iu slin 2x p/d

current pics taken this weekend:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Typical days food has been:

10 egg whites, 4 scoops ice cream, 1/2 pineapple, 2 bananas

125g pasta, 300g chicken, 100g sausage meat, cheese sauce

125g pasta, 300g chicken, 100g sausage meat, cheese sauce

Train

10 egg whites, 4 scoops ice cream, 1/2 pineapple, 2 bananas

2 burgers and chips (both home made)

but lowering the ice cream now to get fat off faster in the final weeks.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained chest and tri's tonight:

Cable Fly x5 sets

DB incline press x5 sets

Incline Fly x3 sets

Machine press x5 sets

Rope pulldown x5 sets

ez bar pushdown x5 sets

Food today:

10 egg whites, 3 scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

1 banana

Train

10 egg whites, 3 scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas

100g pasta, 200g chicken

F.ucking starving!!! Want more but i will resist for the greater good.

Drugs today:

400mg caffeine.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What's with all the ice cream lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> What's with all the ice cream lol


easy drinkable high calories mate. Used at specific times, will be sucked up by the body allowing for fat loss with the other meals/drugs.

(im not a fan of supplements see so i make my own shakes).


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fair do's - how many cals u eating a day?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> fair do's - how many cals u eating a day?


Well it was at 5200cals the past 3 weeks, but reducing slightly now to about 4500cals.

That sounds a lot for a cut, but if you take cycle and everyday training and my metabolism into account, it is a deficit. Not a huge one, but give me room to reduce further and keep fat loss going over the coming weeks


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HUNGERY!!! :lol:

Was going to skip training and just do cardio...then i ask myself "how bad you want it" and was training delts within 15 minutes 

Seated DB lat raise x5 sets

EZ bar upright cable row x5 sets

Seated DB press x5 sets

Todays food/cardio/training was:

Cardio

10 egg whites, 3 scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas

100g rice, 200g chicken, peppers, olive oil

100g rice, 200g chicken, peppers, olive oil

Train

Cardio

10 egg whites, 3 scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas

100g rice, 200g chicken, peppers, olive oil

Drugs:

165mg tren ace

75mg test prop

65mg mast prop

300mg EQ

400mg caffeine

18mg ephedrine

Nice day. Got a good balance with capable hunger vs calorie deficit. Water is dropping, fat is dropping. Everything happening as expected. May it continue.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and bi's tonight:

Rack pulls x5 sets

Lat pulldown x5 sets

seated cable row x5 sets

DB hammer curls x5 sets

cable preacher curl x5 sets

Food/cardio/training:

Cardio

10 whites, 3 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

Cardio

Train

10 whites, 3 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

100g pasta, 200g chicken

Drugs:

18mg ephedrine x3

200mg caffeine x2

Despite the "low" calories, set new pb in lat pulldown and rack pulls. Get an early night in for the journey up to Bodypower tomorrow


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well it has arrived...trensomnia.

Nearly at the 4 week mark of 500mg per week. I cannot sleep. Just been laying there for ages. Pi.ssed off cos i wanted some decent sleep for BP tomorrow. Oh well, suppose i'll stick a dvd on. 300 i think.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well ive got insomnia from t3. Have only had about 8 hours sleep in the last 2 days. I hate not being able to sleep :cursing:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well it has arrived...trensomnia.
> 
> Nearly at the 4 week mark of 500mg per week. I cannot sleep. Just been laying there for ages. Pi.ssed off cos i wanted some decent sleep for BP tomorrow. Oh well, suppose i'll stick a dvd on. 300 i think.


TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL

sweet dreams snookums xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL
> 
> sweet dreams snookums xx


im still awake....AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

well ive just taken pictures, not going to upload cos there is no point, dropped calories and ate super clean this week. Only cheat meal was a small kfc meal yesterday, and condition is not even as good as two weeks back. So bang goes the clean eating, low calorie theory. Back to what i was doing before cos it was way WAY better!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> well ive just taken pictures, not going to upload cos there is no point, dropped calories and ate super clean this week. Only cheat meal was a small kfc meal yesterday, and condition is not even as good as two weeks back. So bang goes the clean eating, low calorie theory. Back to what i was doing before cos it was way WAY better!


mix it up a little,,,2 days clean low cals then,back to your normal diet 3 days...im doing this atm now,and it

feels good,not going to upload pic's? thats a first:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> mix it up a little,,,2 days clean low cals then,back to your normal diet 3 days...im doing this atm now,and it
> 
> feels good,not going to upload pic's? thats a first:lol:


haha, na fuc.k it, back to high calories. If it works better, tastes great then why not.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good day today and big workout. Thought id better make use of the amount of food i consumed today

Chest, delts and tris:

Flat Bench x5 sets

Machine chest press x5 sets

Pec dec x3 sets

Cable fly x3 sets

Seated DB lat raise x4 sets

Machine shoulder press x3 sets

Smith shoulder press x3 sets

EZ bar cable pushdown x4 sets

Rope pulldown x3 sets

One arm cable pulldown x2 sets

Pumped everywhere and felt ready to pop.

Food today:

10 egg whites, 2 yolks, 3 bananas, 4 scoops of ice cream

100g pasta, 200g chicken

2 double cheeseburgers (mcdonalds)

100g pasta, 200g chicken, poppyseed bread roll

Train

10 egg whites, 4 yolks, 3 bananas, 4 scoops of ice cream

2 double cheeseburgers and a mcflurry. (Shouldnt have had this but thought fuc.k it and fancied it lol)

100g pasta, 200g chicken

No idea what that sums up, dont care. Enjoyed the food, loved the training. Will obv not be smashing mcdonalds everyday lol, but was a bit un organised food wise because had an eventful weekend. Going to buy nice lean steak burgers from tesco. They are the finest range, but for the same price of those cheeseburgers today, i can get 8 top quality burgers for the week. Awesome calories

Drugs:

165mg tren ace

65mg mast prop

65mg test prop

300mg EQ


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beast mode engaged!!!!! :lol:

Phase two begins today. No point dropping more fat, im lean enough and not going on stage so time to GROW:

800mg test p/w

700mg NPP p/w

350mg dbol p/w

8iu slin 2x p/d

100mg NPP in the blood as of now. I'll increase food steadily as jumping in the deep end just causes discomfort and gets you bloated FAST.

Never used slin before so looking forward to see what that does. Will use for the first time post workout tonight.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

just started pinning npp..fekin awesome stuff mate..stong as hell on bench today and

filling out already...just 400mg gone in....your stacks the same as mine atm..i chuck

an oxy in on training days....food..food...food = mass


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> just started pinning npp..fekin awesome stuff mate..stong as hell on bench today and
> 
> filling out already...just 400mg gone in....your stacks the same as mine atm..i chuck
> 
> an oxy in on training days....food..food...food = mass


This is going to be fun!!!!!

you running slin too?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This is going to be fun!!!!!
> 
> you running slin too?


no im not dude,didnt see that...dont know enough about it tbh...are they tempory gains

with slin,what are you hoping from it....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> no im not dude,didnt see that...dont know enough about it tbh...are they tempory gains
> 
> with slin,what are you hoping from it....


im hoping for this......BOOM!!! im huge :lol:

lol, heard good things mate So going to give it a go. You will see in the coming weeks hopefully. Never used before so new to me too.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im hoping for this......BOOM!!! im huge :lol:
> 
> lol, heard good things mate So going to give it a go. *You will see in the coming weeks *hopefully. Never used before so new to me too.


haha,you should know me by now marc ,i see you with one hell of a physic in a year or two,if you

stay committed,and i think you will now. I see no early weak points anywhere with your muscle groups,

everything growing at the same pace.

Now is the time to get into squating hard and heavy,get real mass on there,other than that its

all good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> haha,you should know me by now marc ,i see you with one hell of a physic in a year or two,if you
> 
> stay committed,and i think you will now. I see no early weak points anywhere with your muscle groups,
> 
> ...


Squatting????? But people dont see your legs in a bar or walking on the beach in board shorts


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Squatting????? But people dont see your legs in a bar or walking on the beach in board shorts


They can when you come out the water and there like clingfilm round them:lol:

Seriously though give it a shot,and maximise gains...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> They can when you come out the water and there like clingfilm round them:lol:
> 
> *Seriously though give it a shot,and maximise gains..*.


Shi.t...hadnt thought of that :lol:

I will mate. Been doing all the heavy lifts again recently (well rack pulls instead of full dead as i feel more effective for my structure.

Ive started thinking. What got me the gains ive been stuck at since f.ucking around:

Big lifts firsts, cable iso's after.

Lots of sets

Force feeding

not many rest days.

Going to apply all of this to my growing phase.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Shi.t...hadnt thought of that :lol:
> 
> I will mate. Been doing all the heavy lifts again recently (well rack pulls instead of full dead as i feel more effective for my structure.
> 
> ...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ill rest at night when im sleeping


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ill rest at night when im sleeping


Ok lol,,,,,,,i was banging out sets on bench with 140 today,gonna work up to

sets of 10 reps with that,gonna start tri tren and mast in a few weeks,so gains

should keep coming....

are you doing slin post w? i want it now lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Ok lol,,,,,,,i was banging out sets on bench with 140 today,gonna work up to
> 
> sets of 10 reps with that,gonna start tri tren and mast in a few weeks,so gains
> 
> ...


with breakfast and post workout mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

What type is it..make. Il have to research the carb thing,so i dont kill myself


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> What type is it..make. Il have to research the carb thing,so i dont kill myself


Novorapid. Carb thing is simple. Hilly sorted it for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad your back ya big ****!!!!! Not competing again? Why?

Glad alls going well and your still abusing gear like me lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad your back ya big ****!!!!! Not competing again? Why?
> 
> Glad alls going well and your still abusing gear like me lol.


Few reasons. One, thought of it scares the shi.t out of me. Two, I'm currently too small.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha your not too small. I'm competing next year I think an I won't be your size by then.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha your not too small. I'm competing next year I think an I won't be your size by then.


Having almost completed a prep mate, i dont want to go through that crap again unless i know im going to win. So i'll knock the competing idea on the head for a while.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Makes sense mate. I know I'll never win but want the experience an to just give it a try and try to get crazy condition.

Everything with the wife ok mate?

I personally think you would do well mate but as long as your enjoying training that's all that matters.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Few reasons. One, thought of it scares the shi.t out of me. Two, I'm currently too small.


and youve suddenly realised that getting oiled up on stage at a a working mans club is a bit tacky lol !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> and youve suddenly realised that getting oiled up on stage at a a working mans club is a bit tacky lol !


haha, lol. I dont want to offend anyone, but something about it isnt for me i think, but i understand that not everyone thinks in the same way so its cool.

Love training though keiren and thats the main thing. Back like i used to. Just do it cos its fun and you grow.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha, lol. I dont want to offend anyone, but something about it isnt for me i think, but i understand that not everyone thinks in the same way so its cool.
> 
> Love training though keiren and thats the main thing. Back like i used to. Just do it cos its fun and you grow.


i agree mate think ill just keep training cos i like it and i want to look decent and ill leave it at that!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> i agree mate think ill just keep training cos i like it and i want to look decent and ill leave it at that!


After being at bodypower, that whole world just freaked me out and made me laugh quite a bit (again no offence to anyone, just very different from my life and how i was brought up).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First gym session of phase two and its all back to basics!!!

I have been thinking, what did i used to do that had me grow so much in what was relatively such a short time.

1.Basics. Start with your compound for 3 sets, warm up, the heaviest set, drop weight, drop weight, move on, then move onto isolation work and cables

2.Diet wise, lots of chicken and eggs, eat these first, then force feed those carbs until you are full to the point of puking.

3.test high. I just get on well with it.

4.Progressive overload. Decent form, but not always perfect.

5.Use partials when exhausted on full reps as i train alone.

6.If you arnt fu.cked....dont leave the gym. Only go when you know you have done enough.

7.Minimal rest days. Rest when my body and mind feels tired...not cos it says so on a program.

8.Will be sticking to these now for a decent length of time. Im talking like 6 months. Not reading other options and just sticking with it, cos out of my minimal 3 and a half years training.

This is what worked big time.

Just had the best workout i have had in such a long. Didnt take any preworkout stims. Not sure if that is the NPP which was jabbed at lunch today, or if it was the 2 visits to mcdonalds yesterday

Todays Pull workout:

Back

Smith Rack Pulls

115kg/8

165kg/6

205kg/8

205kg/7

185kg/6

Wide lat pulldown

100/8

130/8

210/6 +2 partials

170/7 +2 partials

150/7 +1 partial

One arm machine Row

60/8

80/9 +2 partials

70/8 +2 partials

60/8 +2 partials

Bi's

Seated incline DB curls

16kg/9 +2 partials

16kg/8 +1 partial

16kg/6 +1 partial

EZ Bar curl (close grip, back to the wall)

30kg/8 +1 partial

30kg/7 +1 partial

30kg/6 +1 partial

Todays Diet:

10 egg whites, 3 bananas, 4 scoops of ice cream

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

Train

10 egg whites, 2 bananas, 2 scoops of ice cream, 30g sugar

100g past, 200g chicken

Its 9 o'clock, could eat more, but i think that will do for now.

Drugs:

100mg NPP

8iu slin post workout

Todays weight: 92.6kg (first time i weighed myself in a while, thats just over 3.4kg lost on phase one, which isnt bad for amount i was eating and only 4 weeks).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So i just became extremely hungry, hot and dizzyness/lack of co-ordination after 1h40mins after slin jab. So im eating a banana and a bowl of frosties as we speak to sort it

edit: well that worked a treat. Feeling was just like when you take GHRP6, then go on cardio, and all you want to do is eat everything sugary and feel drunk. Exact feeling i get when on low calorie diet. And s.hit!! I forgot how good frosties taste :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Slins working then lol,, you could start at a lower dose and work up if the hypo becomes

a prob...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Slins working then lol,, you could start at a lower dose and work up if the hypo becomes
> 
> a prob...


this is a low dose :lol: its ok mate, im quite accustomed to slight changes in how my body is feeling. Just got to be sensible about it, use common sense.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Going hypo sucks,i remember out one day in Cardiff,and the misses made me walk fvkin miles down

the bay,on the way i was blacking out..i went in a shop threw a fiver at this Asian guy and started

munching hard on the counter candy lol,he was like wtf is wrong with you:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had another little hypo moment on the walk in to work, but all good as i took a couple of bananas with me just in case and was gone after i ate them.

No idea if its just in my head or not but i literally feel like im filling up. Everything pumped. Test, Deca (NPP) or the slin? All of it? Lot of carbs going in mind you. So hungry since the first slin jab.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

You look a lot bigger than last time i saw you posting here.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You look a lot bigger than last time i saw you posting here.


Lol, i think thats why they call it bodybuilding mate 

...not bodystayingthesame :lol:

(and thank you...shucks :wub: )


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, i think thats why they call it bodybuilding mate
> 
> ...not bodystayingthesame :lol:
> 
> (and thank you...shucks :wub: )


Most people on here are into bodystayingthesame though.

Since last year I got into bodygettingsmallerandfatter.....but thats due to broken legs rather than lack of effort!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Most people on here are into bodystayingthesame though.
> 
> Since last year I got into bodygettingsmallerandfatter.....but thats due to broken legs rather than lack of effort!


Oh yeah...the old "ive got broken legs so i got small and fat:










MTFU :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh yeah...the old "ive got broken legs so i got small and fat:


Was also forced to stay in the army rehab facility where you have crap food and no weights :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Was also forced to stay in the army rehab facility where you have crap food and no weights :tongue:


God, there is always an excuse with you people isnt there :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

I wonder what he squats


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg training tonight:

Leg press

180/20

260/15

320/20

360/18

320/18

Ham curls

50/12

80/12

100/8 +2 partials

100/6 +2 partials

80/8 +2 partials

Calves

400/22

400/12

400/15

400/10

400/9

400/9

Quad Curl

50/12

80/12

100/9 +1 partial

100/7 +2 partials

80/8 +2 partials

Food. I have been so hungry all day.

10 egg whites, 2 scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas, 30g sugar

2 bananas

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

Train

10 egg whites, 2 scoops of ice cream, 2 bananas, 30g sugar

2 steak burgers and malt bread seeded buns.

Drugs:

8iu slin breakfast, 8iu slin post workout

300mg test enth

100mg NPP


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Add another banana and a bowl of frosties to that :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Rest day today as ive completed first back to basics push pull legs session. So 3 sessions plus a rest day gives 4 days recovery between muscle groups.

Food today:

7 egg whites, 2 bananas, 2 scoops ice cream

3 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast

1 banana

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

1 jam doughnut

8 egg whites, 2 bananas, 2 scoops ice cream, 200g bio yoghurt

2 lean steak burgers, 2 malted seeded buns, some ovan chips

Again, starving all day and food not touching the sides. And i now look like ive been on holiday as 1 hour total time in the same has made me black good old olive skin.

drugs:

slin 8iu x2 meals

100mg NPP


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well something happened over night. Im very critical of how i look and more often than not see the negative before the positive.

But i woke up this morning and looked in the mirror and for the first time actually thought "WTF!!" Got to love this insulin! Its like it balloons you over night! More vascular as well.

Had a headache yesterday all day and thought it might be because of all the carbs/drugs. But i think it was a bit of heat stroke from the day before's sun abuse. Feel all good today. Drinking about 4.5 litres of water a day. Dont think i need to go over that tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Swole pic for you with my really shi.t blackberry curve camera phone....and yes ive been hitting the sun for the past 3 days :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

looking beastly mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin hell mate looking huge!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> looking beastly mate





Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin hell mate looking huge!!


just great lighting. We are only just at the start of the bulk. 3 days in so a long way to go yet. Gained 1kg in 2 days though. And i wasnt depleted before in the slightest if you see diet, so that not just water and glycogen replenishing.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what weight are you currently? what you aiming for mate

looking good


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> what weight are you currently? what you aiming for mate
> 
> looking good


Well before the cut, i was 95kg i think, went down to 92.6kg as of Tuesday this week, then started phase 2 of the drugs cycle on Wednesday morning and weighed 93.6kg Thursday night. Its prob up again today tbh, but forgot to weigh this morning.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained a push session tonight:

Smith Incline Bench

65kg/8

95kg/6

115kg/8

145kg/6

115kg/10

105kg/8

Pec Dec

100/6

130/6

170/8 1 partial

150/7 1 partial

130/8 1 partial

Incline DB Fly

25kg/7

20kg/7

16kg/9

Smith Shoulder press

65kg/6

65kg/6

95kg/8

85kg/9

75kg/10

65kg/9

Cable Lat Raise

45/8 2 partials

35/8 2 partials

25/8 2 partials

20/9 3 partials

EZ bar cable pulldown

70/8

90/8

120/10 1 partial

120/8 1 partial

100/8 1 partial

Rope pulldown

70/8 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

50/9 2 partials

Mega pumped and some new PB's in there too.

Food today:

7 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

3 whole eggs, 3 slices of toast

1 banana

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

7 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

big medallion of steak, 2 mackerel fillets, cubed oven roasted potatoes

2 chocolate eclaires, 2 cream and strawberry jam buns, 1 Belgium choux bun (hey!!! its friday treat night )

Drugs:

100mg NPP

600mg test enth

2x 8iu slin


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

got any tips for increasing strength on benching mate? other than drugs ofcourse =]


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> got any tips for increasing strength on benching mate? other than drugs ofcourse =]


Yeah, believe in yourself. One thing that kept stopping me was "no, i cant do that, i dont even have a spotter" F.uck that shi.t know you are going to lift it and just do it.

Go 5-10kg over what you "know" you can do. Get at least 3 reps out, now drop to your comfortable weight. It feels easy....now next session, do that high weight again, get 4-5 reps and just keep going in that pattern. Know that you HAVE to lift it and that you WILL lift it. Got to get your mind set right before you go in there. Its all about belief.....and drugs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> got any tips for increasing strength on benching mate? other than drugs ofcourse =]


U nausing in everyone's journals with this question lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U nausing in everyone's journals with this question lol


He wants to get it higher so when people ask "how much you bench?" he doesnt have to say 65kg


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U nausing in everyone's journals with this question lol


lol only 2 mate. knowledge is power!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He wants to get it higher so when people ask "how much you bench?" he doesnt have to say 65kg


its not that actually! i wanna hit 100kg on the bb this year for personal gratification and the added mass that goes along with it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> its not that actually! i wanna hit 100kg on the bb this year for personal gratification and the added mass that goes along with it


what u benching now?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> what u benching now?


2 plates on decline. any higher and the bottom end of the rep gets me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Least you can identify its happening m8 . You panic for a wee while ?


no mate, i get the same feeling when dieting and doing cardio


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Thought id take this weeks pics in the garden. Shows more what i actually look like in my opinion than the shocking eco lighting in my spare room (the thing takes 10minutes to warm up!!!)



Alright, different lighting, but why use sh.it lighting when i know i look better than those usual shots show.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great pics! Love the back double bi  x x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Great pics! Love the back double bi  x x


if you squint, you can see where ive sharted whilst straining.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if you squint, you can see where ive sharted whilst straining.


Haha!! I can only imagine 'the face' x x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha!! I can only imagine 'the face' x x


Its the same as my sex face.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

You look like youve steps in a tray of white paint mate:lol: gains coming along nice,

rear lat spread is a gooden,,,,,


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> You look like youve steps in a tray of white paint mate:lol: gains coming along nice,
> 
> rear lat spread is a gooden,,,,,


yeah ive always been good at that one. And yeah, im a bit paisty pmsl :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im trying the vol thing too atm,had a whole sesh on delts fri will do arms as well,,force the

growth.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> im trying the vol thing too atm,had a whole sesh on delts fri will do arms as well,,force the
> 
> growth.


Yeah, speaking to paddy, I'm going to start more volume too.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterdays diet was a lot...but i couldnt really say what. I got a new BBQ and had friends and family round and i just kept cooking ll day :lol: so much meat. Few cakes as well.

Didnt train either..cos fu.ck wasting a day like yesterday in the gym. Im not that sad lol.

Going to do a big push and triceps session in a bit to make up for my lack of effort yesterday


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays Session, back, bi's and tri's:

Wide lat pulldown

80/12

120/8

150/6

210/7 1 partial (new PB)

170/8 3 partials

150/9 2 partials

Laying incline ez bar row

40kg/9

70kg/8 2 partials (new PB)

60kg/9 2 partials

50kg/10 2 partials

Vbar pulldown

150/8 3 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

Smith shrugs

115kg/8

155kg/11

155kg/9

155kg/8

Close grip smith

75kg/10

85kg/8

115kg/8

105kg/8

95kg/8

EZ bar pushdown

110/15 1 partial

130/10 2 partials

130/8 1 partial

Rope Pulldown

80/9 3 partials

60/8 3 partials

60/7 3 partials

Standing DB curl (slight swing for last reps)

16kg/6

25kg/9 2 partials

25kg/7 1 partials

22.5kg/7 1 partials

Cable preacher

50/9 1 partial

40/8 1 partial

30/10 1 partial

rope hammers

45/9 2 partials

35/10 2 partials

30/9 1 partial

Struggle to get into the session at the start but really enjoying it come half way through.

Food today:

5 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

3 egg whites, 200ml milk, 1 banana, two slices of toast with jam

1 pizza

10 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

2 lean steak hamburgers and buns

100g pasta, 200g chicken

Drugs:

100mg NPP

300mg test enth

8iu slin x2


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just subbing mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

oh, also. I weighed 95.3kg this morning (so thats nearly 3kg up in 5 days). Say thats pretty decent considering i wasnt depleted or anything like it before upping cals and changing drug compounds.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Today was a leg day:

single leg extension

50/8

60/8

70/8

80/8 2 partials

70/8 3 partials

60/8 2 partials

Both leg extension

100/8 3 partials

90/9 2 partials

80/10 2 partials

Ham curls

50/8

70/8

100/8

80/8 2 partials

70/8 3 partials

Single leg press

200/8

200/9

200/9

Both Leg Press

400/12

360/11

320/12

Calf Raise

400/20

400/16

400/12

360/12

320/14

300/11

Todays food:

10 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

2 bananas

300g potato, 350g chicken, 2 slices cheese

300g potato, 350g chicken, 2 slices cheese

1 banana, 200g bio yoghurt, 1 kinder chocolate bar

10 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

300g potato, 2 steak burgers

Drugs:

100mg NPP

8iu slin x2

200mg caffeine

600mg ibuprofen

Good day, amazing how good you feel with a tan. 15 days until holiday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Training session tonight. Trained Chest, delt's, tri's and bi's

Training:

Incline Bench

75kg/8

115kg/8

145kg/7 (new pb)

125kg/9

115kg/8

Decline close grip smith

115kg/6

105kg/9

95kg/8

Cable fly

70/12 1 partial

70/10 2 partials

70/9 2 partials

Smith shoulder press

50kg/8

95kg/10

95kg/8

95kg/6

85kg/8

75kg/8

Front delt cable raise

35/8 2 partials

30/8 2 partials

25/8 2 partials

Close Grip Bench Press (smith)

95kg/7

85kg/7

75kg/8

EZ bar cable pushdown

100/15 1 partial

120/9 1 partial

110/10 1 partial

Cable Pulldown

70/9 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

50/9 1 partial

Standing DB curl

14kg/8

18kg/6

27.5kg/7 1 partial

22.5kg/8 1 partial

22.5kg/7 1 partial

Cable preacher curl

55/8 2 partials

45/8 2 partials

35/9 2 partials

Rope Hammer curl

50/8 2 partials

40/8 2 partials

30/11 1 partial

Total time. 1hr 15mins

Food today:

10 whites, 2 bananas, two scoops ice cream

2 bananas

400g potato, 350g chicken

400g potato, 350g chicken

1 banana

10 whites, 2 bananas, two scoops ice cream

400g potato, 200g chicken, 2 eggs

Drugs:

200mg caffeine

75mg aspirin

50mg test prop

100mg NPP

8iu slin x2

So hot today. Hottest day by far!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training yesterday as it was mothers birthday.

Food was:

10 whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

1 banana

1 slice of cake

100g pasta, 200g chicken, mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes

100g pasta, 200g chicken, mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes

100g pasta, 200g chicken, mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes

BBQ...not sure what exactly

Birthday cake

Drugs were:

250mg test enth

50mg prop

100mg NPP

50mg DBOL

8iu slin x1


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained back, bis and tri's today

Reverse cable fly

35/8

30/11

25/12 1 partial

Lat Pulldown

100/8

130/6

170/3

210/8 1 partial (new PB)

170/10 1 partial

170/8 1 partial

Smith yates row

65kg/8

115kg/6

145kg/6 (new PB)

125kg/6

115kg/8

65kg/12

Vbar pulldown

170/8 2 partials (new PB)

170/7 2 partials

150/7 3 partials

DB Curl

25kg/8 2 partials (new PB)

22.5kg/8 3 partials

20kg/7 3 partials

Standing EZ bar curl

40kg/6 1 partial

30kg/10 1 partial

30kg/ 8 1 partial

One handed cable pulldown

45/18 1 partial

55/8 1 partial

50/8 1 partial

Rope pulldown

60/15 1 partial

60/10 1 partial

50/8 1 partial

Great session

Food today:

10 egg whites, 2 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

1 banana

100g pasta, 200g chicken, sun dried tomatoes in oil

100g pasta, 200g chicken, sun dried tomatoes in oil

100g pasta, 200g chicken, sun dried tomatoes in oil

Train

10 egg whites, 3 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

100g pasta, 2 lean steak burgers

Drugs:

200mg caffeine

75mg aspirin

8iu slin x2

50mg Dbol

100mg NPP


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Been following on tm.... Are you running slin 2x per day or just breakfast and post workout?

How long you plan on running it, and how you finding it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nemises said:


> Been following on tm.... Are you running slin 2x per day or just breakfast and post workout?
> 
> How long you plan on running it, and how you finding it?


yeah breakfast and post workout mate. Finding it makes you stupidly pumped when training. Skin ripping pumped. And a general pumped feeling all the time (but really amplified in training).

Will be running for 2 more weeks, then a break, then 4 weeks more.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just had a big leg session:

Single leg extensions

50/10

60/8

70/6

90/7 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

Both legs extension

110/13 2 partials

120/9 3 partials

130/9 2 partials

110/10 2 partials

Single leg press

220/15

220/14

220/14

Both leg press

400/22

400/15

340/20 drop

200/25

Calf raise

400/26

400/16

360/16

320/15

280/12

Ham curl

80/8

100/10 2 partials

90/8 2 partials

80/9 2 partials

50/20 (burn!!)

Food today:

6 egg whites, 4 whole eggs, 4 scoops ice cream

2 bananas

133g pasta, 200g chicken, handful of pistachio nuts

133g pasta, 200g chicken, handful of pistachio nuts

133g pasta, 200g chicken, handful of pistachio nuts

Train

10 egg whites, 4 scoops ice cream, 2 bananas

2 steak burgers, 2 poached eggs, oven fries

CAKES!!!! (friday cake night  )

4 egg whites, 4 whole eggs, 4 scoops ice cream

Drugs:

300mg test enth

100mg NPP

50mg Dbol

8iu slin x2

200mg caffeine

75mg aspirin

Another successful day


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thought id take this weeks pics in the garden. Shows more what i actually look like in my opinion than the shocking eco lighting in my spare room (the thing takes 10minutes to warm up!!!)
> 
> View attachment 84570
> View attachment 84571
> ...


Fvck me looking amazing mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking awesome dude but what's with those socks?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Looking awesome dude but what's with those socks?


whats with socks??? they are what we put on our feet before we put on shoes!!! Surely you know what socks are???


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> whats with socks??? they are what we put on our feet before we put on *shoes!!! *Surely you know what socks are???


and sandals mate,dont forget sandals:lol: ive started tri tren with npp,sh1t better be good!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> and sandals mate,dont forget sandals:lol: ive started tri tren with npp,sh1t better be good!!


Slin? I suggest the slin. HULK mode!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Powerhouse, u are in good nick for the short time u been training. Well done!!

In fact reading that sounds bad, u r in good nick anyway but even more so for the short time u been training!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Powerhouse, u are in good nick for the short time u been training. Well done!!
> 
> In fact reading that sounds bad, u r in good nick anyway but even more so for the short time u been training!!


Cheers mate. Plenty more to go on though


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Slin? I suggest the slin. HULK mode!


I cant get any round here??? so im gonna have to give it a miss...so more for you

up and coming bodybuilders


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures then. Weighing 97.2 kg now. Holding a bit more water, but nothing in the way of discomfort and an acceptable level i feel. (clothes are laid out ready for packnig for holiday. We arnt tramps lol)


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

looking real good mate, been following this still int he background like a pervert in the bushs lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> looking real good mate, been following this still int he background like a pervert in the bushs lol


hahaha!!! no need to be in the background mate. Fill this place with sh.it if you like. I love it when a journal goes completely off topic tbh :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TheBob said:


> impressive m8 how long you been training ?


3.5 years mate.

this was at the start, just under 10 stone:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TheBob said:


> well def look better in the after picture.... well done for your gains... im sure there is plenty more for the future .


As long as i keep enjoying it, ill keep doing it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TheBob said:


> def m8 , better than playing golf and being a pencil neck muhaha


Yep, ill admit, its nothing like as fun as getting p.issed up with your mates 3 days on the trot, but you cant do that all your life :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Ahhhh, I had a smirnoff an diet pepsi earlier, ****ing cheap vodka gives me a headache, wheres the grey goose at haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> Ahhhh, I had a smirnoff an diet pepsi earlier, ****ing cheap vodka gives me a headache, wheres the grey goose at haha


lol, im all about the tesco value vodka and whatever beer is on offer.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, im all about the tesco value vodka and whatever beer is on offer.


Haha! cant drink that stuff, kills me off haha... Love drinking double grey goose on the rocks when i'm out, only downside is that it goes down too quick haha... blue Hynotiq & lemonade is nice, it's a bit poofy but it's nice hahah... like the american equivilent of archers an lemonade haha


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

When you off on hols? how long....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> When you off on hols? how long....


6 days time mate 

Going to run 50mg tren ace a day now and ephedrine 3x a day to tighten up over these days. Look a bit tighter then and less self conscious with clothes off by the pool.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cool,are you carrying on with cycle when you get back or taking time off.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> cool,are you carrying on with cycle when you get back or taking time off.


will have about 4 -5 weeks left then a break....not sure weather im going to run some hcg and prov, or cruise (proper cruise dose, not 500mg a week of test :lol: )


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

holidays are a pain in the aris mate,i chuck a few amps of test in the suitcase and some dbols,

keep you ticking over lol,dbols will give you quality pumpage after a cool swim sesh in the

pool!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> holidays are a pain in the aris mate,i chuck a few amps of test in the suitcase and some dbols,
> 
> keep you ticking over lol,dbols will give you quality pumpage after a cool swim sesh in the
> 
> pool!


haha, fu.ck that. Amount of sugar in the 20 coc.ktails a day will give me enough pumpage.

I completely forget about training when i go away mate. I just sit there and try and take everything in and not take any of it for granted.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ive done several sessions i have forgot to log now, i wont bother as its a lot of typing, did a chest, delts, tris and bi's session and was up on everything. Did a back, bis and tri's session and was up on everything.

Today was legs:

Single quad curl

50/8

60/8

70/8

90/8 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

Both legs

120/10 2partials

110/10 2 partials

100/12 3 partials

Single leg press

220/18

Stopped as left knee felt ready to pop as twisted funny at the weekend messing about camping

Both leg press

400/22

400/20

360/20

300/30

260/25

Calf raises

400/30

400/20

400/20

400/17

400/22

Ham curl single leg

50/8 3 partials

40/8 2 partials

30/8 2 partials

Both leg ham curl

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/8 5 partials

Up on everything.

food today. Lowering carbs a bit just for this week to drop water so im more comfortable on holiday:

7 egg whites, 3 whole eggs, 2 bananas 200ml milk

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

8 egg whites, 2 bananas 200ml milk

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

8 egg whites, 200ml milk

Drugs today

100mg NPP

50mg tren ace

50mg dbol

54mg ephedrine

400mg caffeine

75mg aspirin x3

8iu slin x2


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Another lurker here!

Looking beastly in those last pics fella, impressive.

Don't forget to pack those speedo hotpants:cool2:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Another lurker here!
> 
> Looking beastly in those last pics fella, impressive.
> 
> Don't forget to pack those speedo hotpants:cool2:


lol, funnily enough, i got them out the draw just yesterday. They are way too small now tbh. They are cutting off the circulation to my legs, so i think im going to go for some nike runners shorts (ages 7 - 8  )


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 3.5 years mate.
> 
> this was at the start, just under 10 stone:
> 
> View attachment 85302


 :beer:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

speedos are for gays, get your girls g string out bwoyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, funnily enough, i got them out the draw just yesterday. They are way too small now tbh. They are cutting off the circulation to my legs, so i think im going to go for some *nike runners shorts (ages 7 - 8 *  )


 :lol:

Pics or GTFO:devil2:

Seriously though, what you've achieved in 3 and a half years is bloody amazing!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> speedos are for gays, get your girls g string out bwoyyyyyyy!!!!


I only wear her g string under my evening dress.



Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Pics or GTFO:devil2:
> 
> Seriously though, what you've achieved in 3 and a half years is bloody amazing!


oh there will be pics, dont you worry :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you genetically gifted mate because your progress is phenomenal I hope I can achieve what you have within 3 years


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


> Are you genetically gifted mate because your progress is phenomenal I hope I can achieve what you have within 3 years


3.5 years mate.

I dont think so mate, just consistent gear use and i love training hard. Ive never believed in over training. I dont think people train enough tbh. Most of the time ive trained 6 days a week, i went about 2 months training without a break. Ive trained myself to be able to eat a lot and also how to make sure i cook well and fast and in advance so i always have food available.

You can fu.ck about with all the different training methods and styles you like, this diet, that diet. But one thing i have always done. Got the calories and protein in, jabbed at least once a week, and smashed it in the gym.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 3.5 years mate.
> 
> I dont think so mate, just consistent gear use and i love training hard. Ive never believed in over training. I dont think people train enough tbh. Most of the time ive trained 6 days a week, i went about 2 months training without a break. Ive trained myself to be able to eat a lot and also how to make sure i cook well and fast and in advance so i always have food available.
> 
> You can fu.ck about with all the different training methods and styles you like, this diet, that diet. But one thing i have always done. Got the calories and protein in, jabbed at least once a week, and smashed it in the gym.


its is as simmple as that most people dont train hard enough or eat enough...thousands of meat heads cant be wrong!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> its is as simmple as that most people dont train *hard enough or eat enough*...thousands of meat heads cant be wrong!


Or both.

People come to me and say "i want to keep my gains after cycle, what should i take" I explain its not that you are losing gains after cycle...its that you made pretty small gains whilst on cycle because you didnt eat enough or train enough. So you lost some water after cycle and just look like you did before. It takes more than gear...but it doesnt work anything like as well without it.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

True not sure there is a thing as over training when taking gear its when you are off that you need to be careful.

i train 6 days a week in short blasts grown more than i ever did doing 3 i think only if your a very advanced trainer would you be training at the intensity required to train infrequently.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> True not sure there is a thing as over training when taking gear its when you are off that you need to be careful.
> 
> i train 6 days a week in short blasts grown more than i ever did doing 3 i think only if your a very advanced trainer would you be training at the intensity required to train infrequently.


with regards to overtraining, could you train all bodyparts twice a week whilst using aas without overtraining?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tonyc74 said:


> True not sure there is a thing as over training when taking gear its when you are off that you need to be careful.
> 
> i train 6 days a week in short blasts grown more than i ever did doing 3 i think only if your a very advanced trainer would you be training at the intensity required to train infrequently.


I like to train and wouldnt want to train with less frequency. Even if it meant more gains tbh. Im happy getting 80% maximum gains if that means i can go to the place i like the most for an hour everyday.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> with regards to overtraining, c*ould you train all bodyparts twice a week whilst using aas* without overtraining?


well i am currently and have gone from 92.3kg to 97.2kg in two weeks. That doesnt mean its right for everyone though.

Dorian found that less is more

Jay Cutler found that more is more

both are right, they just worked out what suited them best.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

paddy86 said:


> with regards to overtraining, could you train all bodyparts twice a week whilst using aas without overtraining?


you could try it for 4 weeks just make sure your vitamins and protein intake are bang on if you stop making progress or youve taken measurements and nothings changed in a month try something else.

i tend to prefer training a weak body part twice per week one low rep strength session and a higher rep (12) session wokred for me in the past


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justforeffect said:


> Always liked your no Bull look into bodybuilding. There is far too much crap to wade through when anyone first starts this game.


Ive tried this and that, loads of different supplements, FST-7, high rep, low rep. Low volume, high volume, 3 sessions a week, 6 sessions a week.

Truth be told, with the right/enough gear and enough food, it all works. So why not just go with what you like the most so you can enjoy it the most. This way, you will just keep hitting it hard time after time. Results follow and only snowballs the effect of wanting to train and push more...which then = more results.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *well i am currently and have gone from 92.3kg to 97.2kg in two weeks.* That doesnt mean its right for everyone though.
> 
> Dorian found that less is more
> 
> ...


thats very impressive, are these lean gains aswell mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> thats very impressive, are these lean gains aswell mate?


Well majority will be uptake of water into the muscle, some is sub q. lean gains just means swelling of the muscle cells, so id say yes. Fat hasnt increased anyway.

first is 92.3kg, second is 97.2kg. You decide if you think lean gains:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well majority will be uptake of water into the muscle, some is sub q. lean gains just means swelling of the muscle cells, so id say yes. Fat hasnt increased anyway.
> 
> first is 92.3kg, second is 97.2kg. You decide if you think lean gains:
> 
> ...


im no expert but to me you look leaner with the added mass. chest is excellent mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> im no expert but to me you look leaner with the added mass. chest is excellent mate


thats what it does mate if you get it right, you blow up from inside the muscle, water is pulled in and skin is stretched slightly. Dont be fooled though, its the correct use of drugs that have allowed me to do that over a short time scale.

It is also better lighting in the second pic, but more depth to each muscle for sure due to that inner swelling effect.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> thats what it does mate if you get it right, you blow up from inside the muscle, water is pulled in and skin is stretched slightly. Dont be fooled though, its the correct use of drugs that have allowed me to do that over a short time scale.
> 
> It is also better lighting in the second pic, but more depth to each muscle for sure due to that inner swelling effect.


well im hoping to get this kind of gain in a 8 week cycle of prop, tren ace, mast. if you have done it in two weeks there should be no reason why i cant get more than 5kg in 8. great work mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> well im hoping to get this kind of gain in a 8 week cycle of prop, tren ace, mast. if you have done it in two weeks there should be no reason why i cant get more than 5kg in 8. great work mate.


wrong drugs in my opinion mate.

I would run those for 8 weeks with maintenance calories/slight deficit, this will then make you lose fat and keep all your muscle. Then after that, switch to test enth, deca or NPP, dbol or anadrol. This is exactly what i have done and have been on the latter drugs for this 5kg weight gain in two weeks.

When lean, these drugs work very well at doing what i said about blowing up from within the muscle. You will gain weight fast but not look like a water balloon, you will look like a bodybuilder.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> wrong drugs in my opinion mate.
> 
> I would run those for 8 weeks with maintenance calories/slight deficit, this will then make you lose fat and keep all your muscle. Then after that, switch to test enth, deca or NPP, dbol or anadrol. This is exactly what i have done and have been on the latter drugs for this 5kg weight gain in two weeks.
> 
> When lean, these drugs work very well at doing what i said about blowing up from within the muscle. You will gain weight fast but not look like a water balloon, you will look like a bodybuilder.


ah right im with you. so my intended 8 week cycle at maintenance then straight into test deca drol for 12 weeks in a calorie surplus?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> ah right im with you. so my intended 8 week cycle at maintenance then straight into test deca drol for 12 weeks in a calorie surplus?


exactly. SWOLE!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just done a huge session. chest, delts, tris and bis. Completely f.ucked now!

Cable fly

80/30

80/15

80/15

Incline smith

75kg/8

115kg/6

150kg/6 (new PB)

140kg/6

115kg/10

Decline smith

105kg/10

95kg/8

85kg/10

Smith shoulder press

75kg/6

95kg/10

85kg/10

75kg/12

Pec Dec

190/8 3 partials

170/8 3 partials

150/7 2 partials

Cable fly

80/7

60/8 1 partial

DB Lat Raise

22.5kg/10 2 partials (new PB)

22.5kg/8 2 partials

22.5kg/6 3 partials

Sculls

40kg/10

40kg/7

30kg/9

EZ bar pulldown

140/8 2 partials

120/8 1 partial

100/8 1 partial

Rope pulldown

90/7 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

50/10 3 partials

EZ bar Curl

40/6 2 partials

30/8 1 partial

20/8 1 partial

Cable preacher

60/8 3 partials

50/8 2 partials

40/8 2 partials

Food today:

6 whites, 4 whole, 2 bananas, 200ml milk

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

Train

8 whites, 2 bananas, 30g sugar, 200ml milk

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

4 egg whites, 4 whole, 2 bananas 200ml milk

Drugs

100mg NPP

300mg Test Enth

50mg Tren Ace

50mg dbol

54mg ephedrine

200mg caffeine x2

75mg aspirin x2

8iu slin x2


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When do you drop your caffeine mate ?

It would fu*k me right up, l cant sleep as it is !


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahaha!!! no need to be in the background mate. Fill this place with sh.it if you like. I love it when a journal goes completely off topic tbh :lol:


Did you watch the match the other day ? !!

looking good, big and lean. Your workouts make me feel shattered just reading them !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> When do you drop your caffeine mate ?
> 
> It would fu*k me right up, l cant sleep as it is !


one dropped when i wake with ephedrine and aspirin,

one dropped at 4.00pm with ephedrine, aspirin and 30mg dbol. Usually wears off at 10pm and then off to sleep about 11.00pm.

Do a session like that, and you will fall straight to sleep! (i also normally have sex with the mrs before bed as well which means extra tired)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Did you watch the match the other day ? !!
> 
> looking good, big and lean. Your workouts make me feel shattered just reading them !


Yeah well good match!! football!!!! wrreeeeyyyy, BEER!!! Pussy!!

They are tiring mate, but you get out what you put in. I keep saying this when it gets really hard near the end.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> one dropped when i wake with ephedrine and aspirin,
> 
> one dropped at 4.00pm with ephedrine, aspirin and 30mg dbol. Usually wears off at 10pm and then off to sleep about 11.00pm.
> 
> Do a session like that, and you will fall straight to sleep! (i also normally have sex with the mrs before bed as well which means extra tired)


I cant sleep for sh*t mate, does my head in.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session done, f.ucked again :lol:

Lat Pulldown

100/8

130/6

170/3

210/10 2 partials (new PB)

210/6 2 partials

170/8 1 partial

150/7 2 partials

Barbell yates row

75kg/8

115kg/8 (new pb)

105kg/8

95kg/8

75kg/8

Rear delt fly

130/10 2 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

Vbar pulldown

170/7 2 partials

140/8 1 partial

140/7 1 partial

Machine Row (one arm)

80/10 3 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

Machine row (both arms)

150/8 2 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/8 1 partial

Seated DB Shrugs

35kg/15

35kg/12

35kg/10

35kg/9

35kg/8

Food today:

6 egg whites, 4 whole eggs, 200ml milk, 2 bananas, 30g nesquick

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

Train

10 egg whites, 200ml milk, 2 bananas, 30g nesquick

100g pasta, 200g chicken, handful pistachio nuts

6 egg whites, 4 whole eggs, 200ml milk

Drugs:

100mg NPP

50mg Tren ace

50mg Dbol

18mg ephedrine x3

75mg aspirin x3

200mg caffiene x2


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

u ever find that eph ****s with your head? i'm running 8mg albuterol 3x a day right now, prefer that over eph... proper spins me out in to paranoia etc lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> u ever find that eph ****s with your head? i'm running 8mg albuterol 3x a day right now, prefer that over eph... proper spins me out in to paranoia etc lol


Yes mate, you panic about things more than you would, but i can tell when im over reacting (because normally i dont give a shi.t about anything :lol: )

But eph works, and it works fast, ive dropped water and fat already.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate, you panic about things more than you would, but i can tell when im over reacting (because normally i dont give a shi.t about anything :lol: )
> 
> But eph works, and it works fast, ive dropped water and fat already.


proper makes me a paranoid android haha... u ever tried alb?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BBK said:


> proper makes me a paranoid android haha... u ever tried alb?


nope. Ive found something that works so i stick with it. When i find drugs that work, i always stick with them (goal dependant).


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate, you panic about things more than you would, but i can tell when im over reacting (because normally i dont give a shi.t about anything :lol: )
> 
> But eph works, and it works fast, ive dropped water and fat already.


I've picked up some ChesteZe, pro plus and aspirin to start an ECA course for 3 weeks.

Do you recommend doing 1 dose per day (dose being 1 chesteZe, 2/3 pp, 1 aspirin) to test my tolerance?

I stopped training for about 18mths and put a lot of sh!t weight on. I went from 14 and a half stone (avi) to 17st!! I'm back down to 14st 9 after a couple of months cardio and 1 month weights. My shape has drastically changed already (thank fook for muscle memory lol) which i'm happy about but i want get my fat levels down further and figured i'll try the 'homemade' ECA stack.

I've tried eph about 10 yrs ago, Xenadrine i think it was called and i seemed to get along with it, but i'm 35 now so my tolerance may have changed. Hopefully not.

Oh yeah, you train hard as a mofo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've picked up some ChesteZe, pro plus and aspirin to start an ECA course for 3 weeks.
> 
> Do you recommend doing 1 dose per day (dose being 1 chesteZe, 2/3 pp, 1 aspirin) to test my tolerance?
> 
> ...


na mate, go with three a day, 8am, 12pm, 4pm. Get it in, you wil be fine. Lose the fat then cut it out. No point drawing it out with low dose for a bit, blah blah blah. And order some caffeine tabs from discount supplements. Pro plus is stupidly expensive a for what it is:

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-energy-optimum-health-ultimate-caffeine-200-tabs-100-x-200mg-tabs


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> na mate, go with three a day, 8am, 12pm, 4pm. Get it in, you wil be fine. Lose the fat then cut it out. No point drawing it out with low dose for a bit, blah blah blah. And order some caffeine tabs from discount supplements. Pro plus is stupidly expensive a for what it is:
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-energy-optimum-health-ultimate-caffeine-200-tabs-100-x-200mg-tabs


Cheers mate.

If i turn to a gibbering mess i'll blame you:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos then.

2 days left before im on the plane, 2 days of hard training. Feel ive grown/blown up, whatever you want to call it and bodyfat has stayed level so all good and was the plan.

Sorry about quality. Iphone 3GS as all i have available. weight here is bang on 97kg @ 5'9.5"


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Evening 

There's a distinct lack of spamming and a lot of pics in here. I wonder if there's a relation between those 2 points?!

Looking good... And wide 

You'll be gruesome soon x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know, we really have to Bully pics out of powerhouse :rolleye:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

You'l bring a nice package to the pool mate,thought you might get the running shorts

on lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> You'l bring a nice package to the pool mate,thought you might get the running shorts
> 
> on lol.


hahaha!!1 Running shorts......HAVE BEEN BROUGHT!!! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Evening
> 
> There's a distinct lack of spamming and a lot of pics in here. I wonder if there's a relation between those 2 points?!
> 
> ...


lol. spam away little mrs pervert....spam away :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking great there big fella!

I read that you do a bit of cardio, steady state or Hiit and how often? I really enjoy doing it myself these days, i keep it steady state @125/130bpm for about 1hr, the weight/fat is coming off so it must be working.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy as today. Diet was a bit slack yesterday but woke up looking really full.

Arms are now a smidge over 18 inches cold for the first time ever (were 17.5 last time i measured) So i shall continue training them 2 - 3 times a week as this seems to be working well. Didnt manage to train over the weekend even though i should have but just had no time as the gym shuts at 5pm and was doing holiday shopping and seeing the family and that. Could have gone early i suppose but i was so tired and slept until 12!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You have little girl arms.

That is all.



Have a good one x x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> You have little girl arms.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


 

You fu.cking bitch!!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You fu.cking bitch!!!!


  don't be so sensitive - they're massive. I saw that yesterday when I wasn't perving over your pics x x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> don't be so sensitive - they're massive. I saw that yesterday when I wasn't perving over your pics x x


Hahaha! Well i wouldnt say massive for bodybuilding, but next to "norms" yeah lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Hahaha! Well i wouldnt say massive for bodybuilding, but next to "norms" yeah lol.


I saw u smirk.

Don't make me come over there! X x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I saw u smirk.
> 
> Don't make me come over there! X x


In your fu.cking dreams gangSTAR!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> In your fu.cking dreams gangSTAR!!!


   x x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> x x


Pack it in Little Bitch. You are going to make all your internet white knights jealous.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Happy as today. Diet was a bit slack yesterday but woke up looking really full.
> 
> Arms are now a smidge over* 18 inches *cold for the first time ever (were 17.5 last time i measured) So i shall continue training them 2 - 3 times a week as this seems to be working well. Didnt manage to train over the weekend even though i should have but just had no time as the gym shuts at 5pm and was doing holiday shopping and seeing the family and that. Could have gone early i suppose but i was so tired and slept until 12!


thats some good gainage there,although a week in the sun/pool/booze/bedroom stuff/dehydration etc

might see them back to 17.5 when you get back on a side note im on the tritren as you know,and

the mass is coming on thick and fast,enjoy your hol's mate. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> thats some good gainage there,although a week in the sun/pool/booze/bedroom stuff/dehydration etc
> 
> might see them back to 17.5 when you get back on a side note im on the tritren as you know,and
> 
> the mass is coming on thick and fast,enjoy your hol's mate. :thumb:


f.uck off will it! im taking some prop and NPP to pin them every day :lol: Im going to eat like a pig for a week and come back a fatter mess :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you make visible progress weekly?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


> Do you make visible progress weekly?


i can tell when things change slightly. I doubt others could. Lets me gauge fat levels. Recently i have as insulin gives a big blowing up effect.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest, delts, bis and tris tonight

Incline Press

75kg/8

105kg/8

115kg/8

145kg/7

125kg/10

Decline Press

105kg/8

95kg/8

85kg/6

Pec Dec

190/8 2 partials

170/7 2 partials

150/7 partials

Cable Fly

80/8 1 partial

70/8

60/8

single seated DB lat raise

25kg/8 2 partials

22.5kg/9 1 partial

22.5kg/10

Smith shoulder press

65kg/6

105kg/6

85kg/10

85kg/8

Standing DB Curl

16kg/8

22.5kg/5

27.5kg/7

27.5kg/6

22.5kg/8

EZ bar curl

40kg/6

30kg/8 1 partial

30kg/7

Cable preacher curl

60/8

50/10

40/8

One arm cable pushdown

25/10

45/10

55/12 1 partial

55/9 1 partial

50/8 1 partial

Rope Pulldown

90/8 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/7 2 partials

60/7 2 partials

Food today:

6 whites, 4 whole eggs, 2 bananas, 200ml milk, 30g nesquick

100g pasta, 200g chicken

300g potato, 200g chicken

100g pasta, 200g chicken

10 whites, 2 bananas, 200ml milk, 30g nesquick

2 hamburgers and oven chips

6 whites, 4 whole eggs, 2 bananas, 200ml milk, 30g nesquick

Drugs:

100mg NPP

900mg test enth

600mg deca

50mg dbol

8iu slin x2

Put a weeks worth of long acting in for the holiday :lol: One more fricken sleep 

On another not, was quite happy with Englands performance. Chamberlain is going to be golden!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, that was a fun week in the sun. F.uck knows what direction i want to go in now!! Heads all over the place in terms of goals.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome back sh!tface 

Quite happy to discuss your goals if u need an 'outsiders' view at some point. Can sometimes help to make sense of all those thoughts going around in your head x


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well, that was a fun week in the sun. F.uck knows what direction i want to go in now!! *Heads all over the place in terms of goals.*


 Do a long pct marc and relax...... :thumb: ive just bumped my tri-tren up to eod!

Get some hol snap's up,glad you enjoyed your break....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back sh!tface
> 
> Quite happy to discuss your goals if u need an 'outsiders' view at some point. Can sometimes help to make sense of all those thoughts going around in your head x


I literally have no idea what to do. So wouldnt even know where to begin to discuss lol



mal said:


> Do a long pct marc and relax...... :thumb: ive just bumped my tri-tren up to eod!
> 
> Get some hol snap's up,glad you enjoyed your break....


i didnt take any pictures mate. Believe it or not, i hate having my photo taken. Kate knows this so doesnt keep pulling a camera out every 5 seconds. Only photos i dont mind are my compulsories for comparisons on here.


----------

